# June 8, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: AEW Interim World Championship Eliminator Series



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

June 4, 2022 Ontario, CA — During All Elite Wrestling’s (“AEW”) live broadcast of RAMPAGE from Ontario’s sold out Toyota Arena, AEW World Champion CM Punk announced that due to injury he would be out of action indefinitely, however he would not be relinquishing the AEW World Championship. Following this development, AEW President and General Manager Tony Khan has announced the AEW Interim World Championship Eliminator Series beginning this Wednesday at AEW DYNAMITE on TBS.

The multi-stage Eliminator Series will feature:

An exciting Battle Royal featuring many of the top competitors in AEW, which will open the broadcast of AEW DYNAMITE, live this Wednesday, June 8, from the Cable Dahmer Arena in Independence, MO, with the winner advancing to compete in the main event.

That same night, the winner of the Battle Royal will meet former AEW World Champion and #1 Ranked Jon Moxley in an Eliminator Match in the main event of DYNAMITE, with the winner advancing to compete for the Interim AEW World Championship at FORBIDDEN DOOR on June 26, live from the sold out United Center in Chicago, IL.

Meanwhile, on June 12, at New Japan Pro-Wrestling’s (“NJPW”) DOMINION event from the historic Osaka Jo-Hall, highly decorated NJPW stars and long-time rivals Hiroshi Tanahashi and Hirooki Goto will face off in an Eliminator Match for the Interim AEW World Championship, with the winner also advancing to FORBIDDEN DOOR on June 26, live on pay-per-view.

The winner of AEW’s June 8 Eliminator Match will face the winner of NJPW’s June 12 Tanahashi vs Goto Eliminator Match in the main event of FORBIDDEN DOOR on June 26, to crown the Interim AEW World Champion.

After AEW World Champion CM Punk is medically cleared to compete, the winner of the AEW Interim World Championship Eliminator Series will face CM Punk in an AEW World Championship Unification Match

Source:









All Elite Wrestling Presents the AEW Interim World Championship Eliminator Series


June 4, 2022 Ontario, CA — During All Elite Wrestling’s (“AEW”) live broadcast of RAMPAGE from Ontario’s sold out Toyota Arena, AEW World Champion CM Punk announced that due to injury he would be out of action indefinitely, however he would not be relinquishing the AEW World Championship...




www.allelitewrestling.com


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This show will also have Hangman vs. David Finlay, son of Fit Finlay and former IWGP Tag champion with Juice Robinson (as FinJuice, who have now split since Juice is Bullet Club). Feel like this match is designed to lead to something, maybe Hangman challenging the winner of Okada/White for Forbidden Door.

Ticket situation as of two days ago is below. After three big crowds in a row totalling over 35,000 fans, this is more of the standard sized building they run for TV.

*All Elite Wrestling
Wed • Jun 08 • 6:00 PM
Cable Dahmer Arena, Independence, MO*

Available Tickets => 386
Current Setup/Capacity => 4,390
Tickets Distributed => 4,004 (91.2%)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'll be here for my weekly dose of JAS!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like whoever wins the Battle Royal is for sure losing to Moxley, so I’m interested to see who is in it. Needs to be a guy that can take a loss and not lose much heat.

I could see them using someone like Jericho to win it given his history with New Japan.

Jericho/Moxley vs Tanahashi def sells Forbidden Door


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I guarantee you Adam Cole is in the last two people in the battle royal.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like whoever wins the Battle Royal is for sure losing to Moxley, so I’m interested to see who is in it. Needs to be a guy that can take a loss and not lose much heat.
> 
> I could see them using someone like Jericho to win it given his history with New Japan.
> 
> Jericho/Moxley vs Tanahashi def sells Forbidden Door


Not a given as Mox also give you the perfect guy to beat because he can absorb the loss being probably the most protected guy outside of Omega from day 1 but yes he is also the easy plug in champion as well

as backwards booking plays into this in whom are you willing to feed to a returning cm punk on the back end of carrying the next few months 

just food for thought ….. Bryan & Eddie’s story could play into all of this as well


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd be tempted to run back Mox vs. Hager in a rematch of the worst AEW World Title match yet to show they can do better. That one was half an hour in a no holds barred/empty arena match and very boring. But I think they could do a kickass condensed version - Bloodsport style - and it'd play into the JAS vs. BCC feud. Plus, Hager singles matches are such a novelty that people may stay tuned in until the end.

There are tons of matches they could do, from those designed to elevate an undercard guy in hard-fought defeat (Hobbs, Starks, Swerve, hook) to those with history against Mox (Jericho, Eddie, Archer, Darby, PAC) to those designed to maximize ratings (Danielson, Hangman, Miro, Wardlow) to wildcards (Penta, Fenix, Malakai, Sammy G).

Samoa Joe vs. Mox would've been cool but they have done a worked injury for Joe so he can do his new acting gig.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> I'd be tempted to run back Mox vs. Hager in a rematch of the worst AEW World Title match yet to show they can do better. That one was half an hour in a no holds barred/empty arena match and very boring. But I think they could do a kickass condensed version - Bloodsport style - and it'd play into the JAS vs. BCC feud. Plus, Hager singles matches are such a novelty that people may stay tuned in until the end.
> 
> There are tons of matches they could do, from those designed to elevate an undercard guy in hard-fought defeat (Hobbs, Starks, Swerve, hook) to those with history against Mox (Jericho, Eddie, Archer, Darby, PAC) to those designed to maximize ratings (Danielson, Hangman, Miro, Wardlow) to wildcards (Penta, Fenix, Malakai, Sammy G).
> 
> Samoa Joe vs. Mox would've been cool but they have done a worked injury for Joe so he can do his new acting gig.


Yeah that would be a fun match Hager just doesnt have the credibility though to be put in that spot and not be obvious same w several of those others that just dont have the credibility needed to win but i get what you were saying as far as mox elevating them in viewers eyes as long as you follow up on that

again wardlow your taking away the chase and your putting allot of pressure on the booking here

Hangman is an easy pivot but its peddling in circles , Miro plays back to where we were headed before Mox rehab so i dont hate this at all all though i dont see miro as champ that’s where Eddie feels like a wildcard again dont see him as champ but if you were ever going to do it this is the way and you can play on him vs Bryan , Mox , Punk w the stories already there not to mention defending the belt vs any of the JAS in the meantime not my first choice but definitely a intriguing consideration

And yeah Timing doesn’t seem right for Joe to hold both belts

Bryan beating his club mate again gets him up and running w even some room for hard feelings between them to use in stories and building to Bryan Punk

Mox is the easiest decision of all and hes the one person that is teflon he can take the fall in the qualifier or he can carry the interim title until needed and take the fall to Punk down the road allowing for storyline to go several different directions


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Why does the #1 contender Moxley have to win two matches to become AEW world champion, but TBD gets an immediate title shot at Forbidden Door? Is it really too much to ask for a little logic and consistency.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Two birds one stone have TK bring Flair in Battle Royal as his last match …. 

FLAIR FOR THE PLATINUM


😜


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’d have Jericho win the battle royale. Mox vs Jericho would be a great Dynamite main event and it would make sense with their current feud.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Two birds one stone have TK bring Flair in Battle Royal as his last match ….
> 
> FLAIR FOR THE PLATINUM
> 
> ...


PLATINUM FLAIR CASTOR


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> Why does the #1 contender Moxley have to win two matches to become AEW world champion, but TBD gets an immediate title shot at Forbidden Door? Is it really too much to ask for a little logic and consistency.


Tanahashi or Goto will have to to win two matches as well.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

You know what would be a lot easier? Mox vs Wardlow in the main event of Dynamite for the interim title.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> I’d have Jericho win the battle royale. Mox vs Jericho would be a great Dynamite main event and it would make sense with their current feud.


Not a bad shout.

Both former world champions too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Watch the winner of the Battle Royale be Lance Archer and we get a whole Lance Archer story arc in one episode of Dynamite. Like have him dominate the entire BR and then get rolled up by Moxley in the main event


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Reading how convoluted this is and that the winner then faces someone that only twelve people know for the title at the ppv just takes away the excitement.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Have Takeshita win the battle royal, you cowards.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Have Takeshita win the battle royal, you cowards.


If he wins he’ll Takeshita on the title in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> If he wins he’ll Takeshita on the title in the middle of the ring.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd put the interim title on PAC. Pull that trigger. PAC vs whomever at Forbidden Door would be an absolute banger of a match. And PAC could reasonably lose at Forbidden Door. Mox vs PAC would be a killer match. Launch BCC vs Death Triangle as well. Any mix and match of Danielson, Moxley, Yuta, Pac, Fenix, Penta would be amazing if given time.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

RiverFenix said:


> And PAC could reasonably lose at Forbidden Door.


To who?

AEW isn't having a NJPW wrestler as their interim championship. Partly because of the G1 because Tanahashi isn't missing that under any circumstances but mainly because in several practical and rational senses, it's a bad idea.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Jon Moxley just being called number 1 contender if he didnt even win the eliminator series yet? 😂


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Outside the box idea: Have Eddie Kingston win the battle royal, then lose to Moxley to continue the Eddie vs BPCC dissension angle.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Jon Moxley just being called number 1 contender if he didnt even win the eliminator series yet? 😂


There is a common sense answer to this, but I will let you figure it out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Jon Moxley just being called number 1 contender if he didnt even win the eliminator series yet? 😂


Let's be real, the rankings have always been BS, so don't try to think too hard about them. They're just there to have some pretty numbers to look at and occasionally use for storytelling


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> Outside the box idea: Have Eddie Kingston win the battle royal, then lose to Moxley to continue the Eddie vs BPCC dissension angle.


I think you are playing with fire if you have anyone who will be in Blood and Guts the week after Forbidden Door fighting for the belt. Especially now with Punk, Danielson, Cole (Cody for WWE) etc, out, and the injury bug claiming victims again. You can't risk it.

Whoever wins the Battle Royale I would then beat Moxley due to JAS involvement. Further building animosity for Blood and Guts.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I think you are playing with fire if you have anyone who will be in Blood and Guts the week after Forbidden Door fighting for the belt. Especially now with Punk, Danielson, Cole (Cody for WWE) etc, out, and the injury bug claiming victims again. You can't risk it.
> 
> Whoever wins the Battle Royale I would then beat Moxley due to JAS involvement. Further building animosity for Blood and Guts.


Well, one thing to keep in mind is that Wheeler Yuta was not in Anarchy in the Arena, so there is a sub for Mox, Danielson or Eddie in Blood and Guts should they need it.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Well, one thing to keep in mind is that Wheeler Yuta was not in Anarchy in the Arena, so there is a sub for Mox, Danielson or Eddie in Blood and Guts should they need it.


Yes but you have pretty much advertised Moxley in the match as he himself declared he would be so now he needs to be in that match. After what happened with Cody, An injury can take place at anytime, for any reason. In regards to last night, Cody and Rollins was the only Hell in a Cell match on the Hell in a Cell card. You had to give the people that match.

Moxley in the Blood and Guts match sells more tickets.

Yuta I always felt was going to be Danielson's replacement anyways, hense the angle of Kingston pouring gas on Jericho and him and willing to burn them alive.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Yes but you have pretty much advertised Moxley in the match as he himself declared he would be so now he needs to be in that match. After what happened with Cody, An injury can take place at anytime, for any reason. In regards to last night, Cody and Rollins was the only Hell in a Cell match on the Hell in a Cell card. You had to give the people that match.
> 
> Moxley in the Blood and Guts match sells more tickets.
> 
> Yuta I always felt was going to be Danielson's replacement anyways, hense the angle of Kingston pouring gas on Jericho and him and willing to burn them alive.


Is Justin Roberts yelling "JEEEEEEEEEEON MOXLAAAAAAAY!🤪" really gonna sell the tickets though? 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Was reading Meltzer's daily report and he said 40 luchadores got U.S. working visas in the past week. With Rush apparently coming to AEW to join up with Andrade again, I wonder if we could see their unit debut on Dynamite this week. I'm hoping Dragon Lee also crosses the border, since he's such a great wrestler and adds something a little different than his brother Rush and Andrade. I was watching him on this week's AAA broadcast (in a three-way tag match where he teamed with his other brother Dralistico) and I don't think I've ever seen a luchador with a better physique.

On a related note, if they can fly Tetsuya Naito to America for the Forbidden Door build, like they did Tanahashi, then introducing him along with Andrade and Rush would be cool, since Los Ingobernables de Japon was an extension of the original Los Ingobernables in Mexico. La Faccion Ingobernable was the spin-off group when Rush left CMLL and worked for ROH/AAA. Andrade, Rush and Naito are all linked by this unit.

Naito and La Sombra (Andrade) teaming in NJPW:


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Was reading Meltzer's daily report and he said 40 luchadores got U.S. working visas in the past week. With Rush apparently coming to AEW to join up with Andrade again, I wonder if we could see their unit debut on Dynamite this week. I'm hoping Dragon Lee also crosses the border, since he's such a great wrestler and adds something a little different than his brother Rush and Andrade. I was watching him on this week's AAA broadcast (in a three-way tag match where he teamed with his other brother Dralistico) and I don't think I've ever seen a luchador with a better physique.
> 
> On a related note, if they can fly Tetsuya Naito to America for the Forbidden Door build, like they did Tanahashi, then introducing him along with Andrade and Rush would be cool, since Los Ingobernables de Japon was an extension of the original Los Ingobernables in Mexico. La Faccion Ingobernable was the spin-off group when Rush left CMLL and worked for ROH/AAA. Andrade, Rush and Naito are all linked by this unit.
> 
> ...


This might sound crazy to some people, but I'm thinking, about all who are going to potentially be in that Battle Royale, Andrade winning it seems like a pretty good choice. He could then beat Moxley with JAS involvement, go on to Forbidden Door and win the Interim Championship with help from his Los Ingornables family.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think Jericho will win the battle royal, lose to Moxley, and Moxley will beat the NJPW guy at the PPV. Punk will go over Moxley when Punk returns


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Let's hope the Battle Royale consists of top tier talent. And we can assume that there will be some that will be not put in it to protect them as well like perhaps Hook and Wardlow. Miro just came back, can he take a loss? Nope... 

The Moxley v Tanahashi feud has been going on so long that you would think, no matter who wins, Mox is going to win BUT as mentioned already, BCC need him for Blood and Guts. 

I really hope the B.R. isn't a big let down...


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Was reading Meltzer's daily report and he said 40 luchadores got U.S. working visas in the past week. With Rush apparently coming to AEW to join up with Andrade again, I wonder if we could see their unit debut on Dynamite this week. I'm hoping Dragon Lee also crosses the border, since he's such a great wrestler and adds something a little different than his brother Rush and Andrade. I was watching him on this week's AAA broadcast (in a three-way tag match where he teamed with his other brother Dralistico) and I don't think I've ever seen a luchador with a better physique.
> 
> On a related note, if they can fly Tetsuya Naito to America for the Forbidden Door build, like they did Tanahashi, then introducing him along with Andrade and Rush would be cool, since Los Ingobernables de Japon was an extension of the original Los Ingobernables in Mexico. La Faccion Ingobernable was the spin-off group when Rush left CMLL and worked for ROH/AAA. Andrade, Rush and Naito are all linked by this unit.
> 
> ...


I could totally see Andrade, Rush and Naito vs House of Black at Forbidden Door.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lariatoh! said:


> Let's hope the Battle Royale consists of top tier talent. And we can assume that there will be some that will be not put in it to protect them as well like perhaps Hook and Wardlow. Miro just came back, can he take a loss? Nope...
> 
> The Moxley v Tanahashi feud has been going on so long that you would think, no matter who wins, Mox is going to win BUT as mentioned already, BCC need him for Blood and Guts.
> 
> I really hope the B.R. isn't a big let down...


I feel like HOOK could lose to Jon Moxley in a way that improves his stock. Or get eliminated from the BR in a way that sets up an interesting feud for him


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Bryan wins battle royal. Defeats Mox. 

Bryan vs Tanahashi at forbidden door😍


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

So let me get this straight: Wardlow was #1 in the rankings, and he squashed the biggest star in the company at the last PPV. Chooooooooooooooooooooooon Moxley was ranked #4 and his team lost to the Jericho Jobber Confederation at the same PPV, then jump Moxley to #1? That is neither fair nor logical. It's obvious that that doofus is going to win the interim title. Tony, cut the shit and drop the rankings and win-loss records. They have no place in professional wrestling.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

MJF dressed as Penta winning the Battle Royale would be nice too if they're not going to let Takeshita win it.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Is Justin Roberts yelling "JEEEEEEEEEEON MOXLAAAAAAAY!🤪" really gonna sell the tickets though? 😂


CCCHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEOOONNNNNN MOOOXLEY!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

PG Punk said:


> So let me get this straight: Wardlow was #1 in the rankings, and he squashed the biggest star in the company at the last PPV. Chooooooooooooooooooooooon Moxley was ranked #4 and his team lost to the Jericho Jobber Confederation at the same PPV, then jump Moxley to #1? That is neither fair nor logical. It's obvious that that doofus is going to win the interim title. Tony, cut the shit and drop the rankings and win-loss records. They have no place in professional wrestling.


Forget the ridiculous rankings and realise:


They don't want Wardlows (or MJFs or anyone who hasn't already been champ) first title to be interim.
Moxley is the _perfect_ guy to take the ball for a couple months, finally get his flowers in front of live crowds, and then not be hurt one iota losing to a returning Punk, which is a match Punk has said he wanted anyway.

Putting the belt on Moxley allows all of their other plans to stay largely intact whilst also making way more sense for the Forbidden Door show. Why in the hell would they set up like Wardlow vs Tanahashi to main event that show? When Moxley vs. Tanahashi has somewhat 'history' ?

It also further plays into the fact that Khan is favouring ex-WWE guys as per MJF.

And I think the last point of Khan favouring ex-WWE guys makes the most logical sense in the whole thing because instead of just creating a huge battle royale deciding the challenger for Forbidden Door, they're specifically favouring Moxley to face someone who's already been in a match earlier in that night.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Forget the ridiculous rankings and realise:
> 
> 
> They don't want Wardlows (or MJFs or anyone who hasn't already been champ) first title to be interim.
> ...


Tony Khan being a genius booker confirmed.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Really intrigued by this episode of Dynamite tonight.

Obviously this whole interim world title situation is the main storyline. There’s so much that has to be done for this forbidden door ppv.

I don’t think we will and I’d be disappointed if they did, but will Tony Khan reference the MJF situation at all??

Lots of fun stuff coming up. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oracle said:


> I guarantee you Adam Cole is in the last two people in the battle royal.













3venflow said:


> Was reading Meltzer's daily report and he said 40 luchadores got U.S. working visas in the past week. With Rush apparently coming to AEW to join up with Andrade again, I wonder if we could see their unit debut on Dynamite this week. I'm hoping Dragon Lee also crosses the border, since he's such a great wrestler and adds something a little different than his brother Rush and Andrade. I was watching him on this week's AAA broadcast (in a three-way tag match where he teamed with his other brother Dralistico) and I don't think I've ever seen a luchador with a better physique.
> 
> On a related note, if they can fly Tetsuya Naito to America for the Forbidden Door build, like they did Tanahashi, then introducing him along with Andrade and Rush would be cool, since Los Ingobernables de Japon was an extension of the original Los Ingobernables in Mexico. La Faccion Ingobernable was the spin-off group when Rush left CMLL and worked for ROH/AAA. Andrade, Rush and Naito are all linked by this unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Should be a very interesting show tonight. Last week’s show was phenomenal.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't see why someone from NJPW should get a shot at the interim title. We all know that someone from NJPW won't win the interim title, and kayfabe-wise, why would someone from another promotion get a title shot after winning 1-2 matches, with AEW's ranking system?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From WrestleTix:

*AEW Dynamite
Wed • Jun 08 • 6:00 PM
Cable Dahmer Arena, Independence, MO*

Available Tickets => 663
Current Setup/Capacity => 4,846
Tickets Distributed => 4,183 (86.3%)

Several new floor seats added priced at $29.

Previous times at this building:

February 26th, 2020: 3,700
November 3rd, 2021: 3,914


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Sad Panda said:


> I don’t think we will and I’d be disappointed if they did, but will Tony Khan reference the MJF situation at all??


They 100% shouldn't and won't, in my view.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> From WrestleTix:
> 
> *AEW Dynamite
> Wed • Jun 08 • 6:00 PM
> ...


Wait I just took a look. They literally have front row seats for the show at 29$. What The Fuck???


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Wait I just took a look. They literally have front row seats for the show at 29$. What The Fuck???


Can only assume they are production kills, they just added them today as well as some hardcam side tickets.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534562449206157320

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, PAC vs. Buddy could be off the charts great. Buddy finally gets a singles match in AEW. I guess this means HoB vs. DT isn't over yet and they are finally branching out into singles matches?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534562449206157320
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He also confirmed the battle royale will be a casino battle royale too which means we get a joker.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534562449206157320
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fuck me this is gonna slap hard


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh, so we have a Joker to speculate about too?

I'm going to hope for Bandido, but it could be anyone from Cesaro to JONAH to Johnny Gargano I guess.

Edit: Could also be a way to debut Rush.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

How long will it take before we get a thread about MJF being the joker?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Oh, so we have a Joker to speculate about too?
> 
> I'm going to hope for Bandido, but it could be anyone from Cesaro to JONAH to Johnny Gargano I guess.
> 
> Edit: Could also be a way to debut Rush.


I think it's likely to be someone from NJPW if anything.

Wouldn't surprise me if someone was already booked for the show as perhaps a surprise run in or appearance (like Tanahashi was) and because of the news of Punks injury in the last week, they've scrambled about and got him in to be the joker instead. 

Can't see it being anyone like Cesaro personally.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Give me a final four of Eddie, Jericho, Christian and Takeshita with Christian going over.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Can only assume they are production kills, they just added them today as well as some hardcam side tickets.


29$ is still crazy for floor seats.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Battle of the Bodies


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Buddy Matthews vs PAC is a nice match but I was kinda hoping that Death Triangle and House of Black would move away from each other. Since HoB won at the PPV and since it is Buddy's singles debut and Julia's HoB debut, I'd put Buddy over here to build on their momentum


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I wouldn't get to excited about a surprise debut with the Joker since this battle royale was just a reaction to Punk's injury. One idea would be to have MJF be the Joker and then have him get in the ring and immediately eliminate himself and walk out. Make him look like an unprofessional POS that will try to ruin the show until TK fires him.

Buddy vs Pac is high on my list of matches that don't need a lot of backstory for me to enjoy it. If we transition from Buddy vs Pac to Malakai vs Pac then all the better. I do hope the HOB/DT feud is wrapping up soon though. Both teams need nee opponents. Pac would be a good one to beat Sky for the TNT Title.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think it's likely to be someone from NJPW if anything.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if someone was already booked for the show as perhaps a surprise run in or appearance (like Tanahashi was) and because of the news of Punks injury in the last week, they've scrambled about and got him in to be the joker instead.
> 
> Can't see it being anyone like Cesaro personally.


A lot of the top talent is working in Japan Saturday so would be interesting to see who it would be if the surprise is indeed from NJPW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Battle of the Bodies
> 
> View attachment 124452


Will this feud ever end


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why would that fun feud end?

Both groups are yet to have (any) singles matches with each other atm.

They should do these awesome singles match-ups first before ending their feud.

Pac vs Malakai Black should be the final match-up too.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Why would that fun feud end?
> 
> Both groups are yet to have (any) singles matches with each other atm.
> 
> ...


We definitely deserve to finally get Pac vs Black in singles and I am excited for it. But I also really hope we get Brody King VS Fenix.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll admit, I will laugh if Adam Cole wins a Battle Royale. Kill him Miro, or of course, Keith Lee.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'll admit, I will laugh if Adam Cole wins a Battle Royale. Kill him Miro, or of course, Keith Lee.


He won the Owen hart cup. I don’t think he will win this.
I think Keith Lee should win so that Moxley can run through him.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Battle of the Bodies
> 
> View attachment 124452


Buddy matthews just must have the best tren dealer.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Joker?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534626780958674944


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I'll admit, I will laugh if Adam Cole wins a Battle Royale. Kill him Miro, or of course, Keith Lee.


He's injured isn't he?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Yes! We get to hear Justin Roberts say "The Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbastard, Pac" during his ring entrance. Roberts is entertaining.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to, for those that missed it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> The Joker?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534626780958674944


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> The Joker?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534626780958674944


I wouldn’t mind. He has really been putting in work at the gym.

he has also reinvented himself With this gimmick of his


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs. David Finlay seems like it could be a setup for Hangman's Forbidden Door match. So I'm not saying it'll happen, but I don't think it's 100% impossible that Kazuchika Okada could be at Dynamite tonight if rumours of that match are true. They got Tanahashi in the country without any news leaking last week (him confronting Punk got the best minute-by-minute rating of anything besides MJF's promo), so who knows. However, since Okada is defending his title against Jay White at Dominion, it's hard to set up him vs. anyone for the title until that match is over.

I'm hoping at least one of the marquee New Japan guys appears and they keep introducing them one by one. Some video packages would be good too, but this is the last opportunity to get them over in the flesh since NJPW's next show is on June 12th and then the New Japan Road tour starts on the 16th.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 124495


You can tell Riho has taken actual women's self-defense courses because she reacted with the quickness. I can see some creeper sneaking up on her on the subway in Tokyo and getting dumped on his fucking head LOL


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Was gonna predict kip as the joker


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> I wouldn't get to excited about a surprise debut with the Joker since this battle royale was just a reaction to Punk's injury. One idea would be to have MJF be the Joker and then have him get in the ring and immediately eliminate himself and walk out. Make him look like an unprofessional POS that will try to ruin the show until TK fires him.


Wouldn't surprise me if we had a surprise debut tonight. I remember the whole Forbidden Door Tweet debacle when TK hyped someone "coming through the Forbidden Door" and then when he realized "shit, Keith Lee isn't a Forbidden Door guy", he got Jay in there, lol.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Thunder Rosa VS Marina Shafir added to tonights show.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

If Kip returning as the joker brings Penelope back on TV then I am all for it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534661297677250561
I'll see you all at 9:30 tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

^ Could be decent because Thunder Rosa is trained in MMA and should be able to react to/work with Marina's style. It certainly promises to be different than the usual AEW women's division match in terms of style.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Hangman vs. David Finlay seems like it could be a setup for Hangman's Forbidden Door match. So I'm not saying it'll happen, but I don't think it's 100% impossible that Kazuchika Okada could be at Dynamite tonight if rumours of that match are true. They got Tanahashi in the country without any news leaking last week (him confronting Punk got the best minute-by-minute rating of anything besides MJF's promo), so who knows. However, since Okada is defending his title against Jay White at Dominion, it's hard to set up him vs. anyone for the title until that match is over.
> 
> I'm hoping at least one of the marquee New Japan guys appears and they keep introducing them one by one. Some video packages would be good too, but this is the last opportunity to get them over in the flesh since NJPW's next show is on June 12th and then the New Japan Road tour starts on the 16th.



Finlay really has no attachment to Okada in NJPW. He's Whites main rival. If anything this signals Hangman vs. White to me. I'd rather see Hangman vs. White and Okada vs. Danielson anyway.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pizza is in the oven. Let’s go Tony Khan, you fucking madman, give us a legendary night of wrestling.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Stop trying to make Shafir a thing she fucking blows.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Finlay really has no attachment to Okada in NJPW. He's Whites main rival. If anything this signals Hangman vs. White to me. I'd rather see Hangman vs. White and Okada vs. Danielson anyway.


Yea, I got that similar vibe too.

If he's not getting Kazuchika Okada, then Adam Page is definitely getting Jay White then.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Pizza is in the oven. Let’s go Tony Khan, you fucking madman, give us a legendary night of wrestling.


What’s your frozen pizza of choice?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> What’s your frozen pizza of choice?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 124510


Looks solid man! Not sure we get that brand in the states. I’ve never seen it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> Looks solid man! Not sure we get that brand in the states. I’ve never seen it.


Only in Canada brother!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the card is:

Casino Battle Royale
Hangman vs. Finlay
Thunder Rosa vs. Marina Shafir (AEW Women's Title)
PAC vs. Buddy
Moxley vs. Battle Royale winner

Good card, I could see a match being added still.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534681753776009217


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep, there’s some room for an extra match or segment.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan better put on a show like last week's because he's up against the NBA finals tonight. No nonsense. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF is out of the Dynamite intro too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DARBY


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Man, Eddie is over as fuck. Reminded of that fact every week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Normally the AEW Battle Royals suck because they are messy clusterfucks, but I like the way this is starting with isolated encounters. *


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think these casino matches work better on Dynamite than on PPV.

It's always weird to me that people were having a match on PPV to get a title shot on Dynamite. And because it was on PPV, most of the good wrestlers were in other matches


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Nevermind.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope the Joker is OKADA


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

not gonna lie i kinda like starting with 5 then bringing out 5 at a time


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Corney can hate this all he wants this is lit. I'm also high as shit so that helps too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bask in his glory, yeah.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Neither Wardlow or Page is in this? Pretty fail.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

And what's going on with Brian Cage ? 
Why paying him and extending his contract for another year if he is not used at all ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sheesh Archer


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Takeshita!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lance is such a jobber


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Jesus christ Lee is strong as fuck


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

You seriously gotta put that geek Silver in this ? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Why would that fun feud end?
> 
> Both groups are yet to have (any) singles matches with each other atm.
> 
> ...


You don't believe this feud is fun


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Why are all these geeks into this match? Acclaimed sucks too...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Silver


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is supposed to be a match for a serious championship. Not filled with a bunch of clowns


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Get in the fucking ring


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Really? They gotta do their whole fucking idiotic intro while there’s a couple hundred guys working in the ring? Stupidest. Thing. Ever.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Assclaimed are one of the most popular acts in the Dub right now.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Not this dude again.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Turned it on just in time to see John Silver make his entrance. At least they chose their top contenders for their world title. LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> Get in the fucking ring


The acclaimed absolutely suck. Not sure why TK felt the need to fill the match with geeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> not gonna lie i kinda like starting with 5 then bringing out 5 at a time


Yeah sure lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The acclaimed absolutely suck. Not sure why TK felt the need to fill the match with geeks


No they don’t.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> No they don’t.


Good midcard team


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Acclaimed are the best. You guys must all be cops


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> No they don’t.


Yes they do, what's good about them? Then can't wrestle and are obnoxious on the mic


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They could have booked an amazing 3 way #1 contender match tonight. Hangman vs Jericho vs Moxley. Past champions. Just saying.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh yay...Bland KOR


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Darby just eliminate himself


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

🥱


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wheeler Yuta entered to almost no reaction.


Next big star though!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly based in the guys in this right now, I’d have Kingston win.

Kingston- Mox would be a banger, and even Kingston vs Punk to go back to that would be great too


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I honestly hate battle royales


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The start of Yuta's theme sounds like Drew McIntyre's. Made me do a second look lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wheeler Yuta entered to almost no reaction.
> 
> 
> Next big star though!


What lol? turn your volume up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They really need to do away with the Casino Battle Royale, none of them have been remotely good for the amount of time they take up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Caster out.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> What lol? turn your volume up


Yuta is 🗑


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I didn't expect literally every person on the roster to be in this


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Keith Lee is dumb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tag partner eliminates partner before end is so silly


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oracle said:


> What lol? turn your volume up




I did. He got mild applause for like 4 seconds and then the crowd went quiet.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Swerve heel turn is great


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Looks like they're breaking up Swerve and Lee


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Andrade lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yes they do, what's good about them? Then can't wrestle and are obnoxious on the mic


Basically they can wrestle and they’re great on the mic and they’re over.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh yay boring Andrade 🤡🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fucking shit lmaoaaaoaoooa


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I could see Andrade winning this.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuck. They’re gonna make me turn heel again.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you, Swerve!

Farewell, Shrekspeare.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

would have rather it be Rush


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Looks like they're breaking up Swerve and Lee


That would be the right move, they are better as singles.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Did Darby just eliminate himself


Nope have to go over the top rope to be eliminated


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Yeah...Andrade is a joker alright, as an absolutely bland clown


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why are there so many jabronis in this battle royale. Are Jericho and Danielson not there?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Meh, I wanted the giant to be in it to do this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

_Celebrates eliminating his partner in the middle of the match_

_Realizes soon after there are still entrants coming into the match and he no longer has his partner there to help him_


Ooops.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Andrade as the JOKER how fucking fitting. 

LMAO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Has the crowd ever gone so mild?

What a sorry selection this is. Literally not one star in the ring. Trash company.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby Allin did a coffin drop off the top rope onto ReDRagon and his feet touched the floor. He should be eliminated


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Andrade!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*







*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> Why are there so many jabronis in this battle royale. Are Jericho and Danielson not there?


Apparently not, this BR sucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No Wardlow or Miro.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So no Jericho? No hangman? No Wardlow? These guys don’t deserve a shot but a fucking japanese guy who never wrestled in AEW does?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chris22 said:


> I love Andrade!


You love bland CAW's ?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Darby Allin did a coffin drop off the top rope onto ReDRagon and his feet touched the floor. He should be eliminated



Yeah wtf is with that lmao


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kingston vs Mox anyone?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Takeashita>>>>>>>>wheeler yuta

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Takeshita vs. Tanahashi, not happening obviously.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm half tempted to turn it off myself, not a very good start


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Kingston vs Mox anyone?


Never mind lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> Takeashita>>>>>>>>wheeler yuta
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Funaki > Wheeler Yuta


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tony should call an audible and end this ASAP. The crowd are almost sitting on their hands most of this match.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep, I turned it off after it became apparent there was no Wardlow. I can't f***in believe this shit.

The audience looked like someone just took a shit in the center of the ring. They paid for Wardlow.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> So no Jericho? No hangman? No Wardlow? These guys don’t deserve a shot but a fucking japanese guy who never wrestled in AEW does?



Well they obviously want to protect them from the visual of getting eliminated. Which is why this is a stupid idea anyway.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope Ricky wins. It's his time.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Whoanma said:


>


You just know that I came here for this


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No Pac, no Malaki, no Miro, no Jericho, No Wardlow, no Danielson...wtf?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Funaki > Wheeler Yuta



Mean Street Posse > Wheeler Yuta


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Darby Allin did a coffin drop off the top rope onto ReDRagon and his feet touched the floor. He should be eliminated


I believe he went through the middle rope to attack them then went to the top rope to do the dive.


Lets go Charlotte's husband


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What a woeful start


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Boooo!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Out of everybody left, give me darby or hobbs or swerve
Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> Yep, I turned it off after it became apparent there was no Wardlow. I can't f***in believe this shit.


They don't have their hottest homegrown talent in this.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Of the people still in this match, Andrade vs Moxley is the most likely

they’re planning to push Andrade, given his promo with Rush at the last PPV. Winning this battle royale would begin his push


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Of the guys still in this, I don’t see any credibly beating Moxley. So for me that’s the only downside to this is nobody in this current match they’d put the interim belt on


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This makes no sense. This is just poor fucking booking. Fucking predictable. I’m mad.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If Silver had won, he was sleeping his way tot he top.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I honestly do not care who wins this thing. Awful people left smh


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> No Pac, no Malaki, no Miro, no Jericho, No Wardlow, no Danielson...wtf?



They don't want those guys to look like losers when they get tossed. Again, this is dumb lol. Just do a 4 way with the 4 highest ranked guys or something.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Why are people bitching ffs?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I mean Andrade needs to win now.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

with everyone left its safe to assume Mox wins later


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omfg

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Darby is gone. It's literally jobbers left in the ring LOL.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I honestly do not care who wins this thing. Awful people left smh


Good ol' TK with a very underwhelming start.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Of the guys still in this, I don’t see any credibly beating Moxley. So for me that’s the only downside to this is nobody in this current match they’d put the interim belt on


Yeah it really doesn't matter who wins Mox is winning anyway


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Why are people bitching ffs?


Because these battle royales suck and you know it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Schiavone said he would explain why Wardlow isn't in the match, so there's at least some reason


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> Why are people bitching ffs?



You have a battle royal for a world title shot and like 6 top guys just decided they don't wanna enter apparently.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Darby is gone. It's literally jobbers left in the ring LOL.


Ofc Darby is gone, he continues to get crapped on. What a miserable start


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They are still trying with Andrade, send him back to Mexico.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Fish hooked


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well they obviously want to protect them from the visual of getting eliminated. Which is why this is a stupid idea anyway.


Exactly. Then don’t book a fucking battle royale if you want to protect half your fucking roster.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why are these the 5 that are left ? Good god, Yuta better not win this either


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Alright fuck this. Wheeler sucks. Everybody left us a jabronie

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

There's now no one in this match I want to win.

I guess Yuta. Andrade's probably winning though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Andrade does actually win.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Because these battle royales suck and you know it


Erm no, they don’t.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Of these guys, I guess I'd want Fenix to win


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wheeler Yuta being in one of the last men is pretty sad and pathetic


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I guess give me rey fenix

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hobbs being eliminated by fucking Yuta

fuck me


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They know no one is gonna watch the main event anyway with the finals on so they're not even gonna try to put on a credible main event lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has been an awful piss-poor battle royal.One of the worst.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Obviously Yuta was winning when that trash Moxley was the opponent.

So much for this supposedly stacked. This is one of the most embarrassing world title battle royal’s you’re ever likely to see. What a joke. I imagine I’m not the only one who turned it off.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Tony Schiavone said he would explain why Wardlow isn't in the match, so there's at least some reason


Can they also explain Hangman? And Jericho? And Danielson? And Cole? And Santana? And Ortiz? And FTR?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Boooooo

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade to advance and win.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They should have just had a full battle royale with all the big names (like Page, Cole, Jericho, Wardlow, Bryan etc), and then have Moxley win the battle royale to go straight to Forbidden Door. No need to have this midcarder-royale to decide who will lose to Moxley later tonight


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I fucking love Fenix


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I swear, it better not be Yuta.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Hobbs being eliminated by fucking Yuta
> 
> fuck me


The big guy deserves a push in the future.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yuta KOR and Andrade lmao penissss


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Final 4 are under 6' and 230lbs for a world HEAVYWEIGHT title smh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If a new casual was to tune in right now, they'd say...boy this is garbage.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony did too much coke before the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This tournament is more for a TNT title. LMFAO!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

NXT NXT NXT!!! 

Shit wrong company lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHA YUTA is left? This fucking company. Jesus.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KYLE O REILLY LMFAO PENIS PENIS PENIS


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Andrade needs to get out of this company ASAP


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣

REALLY?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

half an hour watching the undercard guys fuck around


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

so they're not even gonna try to have a serious champion are they?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

KOR? HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Erm no, they don’t.


Yeah they do. They're always the bad type of cluster fuck


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man they are really pushing KOR


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yuta, really?
Fucking hell.

….and then boring ass Kyle wins.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That might have been one of the worst BR's I've ever watched.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The best thing about all this will be Cornette’s reaction come Monday.

Can’t fucking wait.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> NXT NXT NXT!!!
> 
> Shit wrong company lmao


Oh my fucking god and they have him win! No wonder MJF wanna leave lmaooo


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I don't even like kyleno Reilly, snd my name is Kyle, znd I'm also from Vancouver BC.


Fuck this trash

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

WOW. This was BAD. Kyle O Reilly. Holy hell


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Riley?



Well, I guess we all figured Moxley was winning anyway regardless of opponent.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don’t understand Kyle winning since there’s no chance he beats Moxley. Although Kyle is a guy that can take a loss and it not hurt him


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

yuta vs moxley i reckon


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KOR is better than Yuta but still.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They don't even try to have a legimate opponent for Mox.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs KoR could be a great Bloodsport type match at least.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WHAT

THE

FUCK


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jericho and The Elite will cost Moxley the match


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Adam Cole is the new Kevin Nash just not in physical size.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Riiiiight...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The microphone sounds bad


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YEA!!!

KYLE O'REILLY WINS!!!! 

Jon Moxley vs Kyle O'Reilly CONFIRMED!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TK really loves him some KOR and Adam Cole huh.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

That was trash


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Haha stay mad!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuck it have KOR go over.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Big win for KOR.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Who is defending this move? This is shit man lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep. I just turned heel. Fuck this.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> The microphone sounds bad


Reminds me of a indy from Fite.tv.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

So just straight line A to B booking there TK since Oreilly was being tuned up to be Punk’s first opponent / Defense anyways


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Easy fucking win for Mox.

Should have been OKADA


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dang so it's pretty much a forgone conclusion that Moxley is the next champ. It should've been Bryan Danielson vs Tanahashi


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Mox, but that audio was a bit weird.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

They had Andrade right there.....


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

1 good match before the NBA finals at least lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> Jericho and The Elite will cost Moxley the match



No God damn fuckin way Kyle O Reilly is in a main event at Forbidden Door.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

In the never ending saga HoB and Death Triangle


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> The microphone sounds bad


Sounds like a found footage film. Expecting a jump scare, maybe Adam Cole flexing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Turner needs to step in and save Khan from himself


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They won’t even try to make us think Mox could lose in the main event. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Something tells me KOR ain't making it to Forbidden Door.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lol bland KOR wins 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I hate the Undisputed F*ckers with a passion. F*ck them all. F*ck you, Khan.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

All the posters here fantasy booked the possibility of Jericho, MJF, Danielson, Wardlow, etc winning the battle royal and the final two were Wheeler Yuta and KOR.


I'm still laughing.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Yep. I just turned heel. Fuck this.


Yeah you turned your heel and walked away


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

What a shitty opener. Damn. This show will score cap rantings. Tonight looks awful. I'm out of here. Shit show. And worse is to focus on a company that gets nationally in New Japan that gets less than 200,000 views


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TMTT said:


> They don't even try to have a legimate opponent for Mox.


Tony Khan probably knows he’s up against the NBA Finals tonight so he’s not going to put on something he could save for a better show


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'd be hella pissed if I bought tickets to Forbidden Door, and TK books KOR vs Tanahashi instead of Moxley. This is why the battle royal sucked. Moxley has to win or people will revolt.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Fuck it have KOR go over.





RainmakerV2 said:


> No God damn fuckin way Kyle O Reilly is in a main event at Forbidden Door.


Dude I will die lmaooooo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t understand Kyle winning since there’s no chance he beats Moxley. Although Kyle is a guy that can take a loss and it not hurt him


They did give him that Darby win like he was scheduled for big thing. 

It might be dark timeline time

Interim champ Kyle


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

The crowd looked disappointed lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> All the posters here fantasy booked the possibility of Jericho, MJF, Danielson, Wardlow, etc winning the battle royal and the final two were Wheeler Yuta and KOR.
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing.


Yep, we wanted star power, instead Tony wanted us to get four people , when put together have less charisma than an uber driver.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I hate the Undisputed F*ckers with a passion. F*ck them all. F*ck you, Khan.
> View attachment 124515


Mox reading


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Mr Brick Wall Kyle wins? Jesus. Was hoping for Andrade.

On Fite TV here on the ad break you can hear the sound of of the ring announcer messing with the crowd lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony Khan probably knows he’s up against the NBA Finals tonight so he’s not going to put on something he could save for a better show



AEW is only competing against the NBA for the final 50 minutes or so of the show.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I really don't get the idea of having KOR winning this...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's possible that the Undisputed Era and Tony Khan have a similar kind of 'relationship' that Vince McMahon and Shawn Michaels were alleged to have had back in the mid 90s.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just this week there was a thread filled with people saying AEW don’t and wouldn’t miss Cody because their roster is so STACKED.

Without MJF, Punk and Danielson this show is literally unwatchable.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

700k ratings I predict


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"The visionary Tony Khan"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another belt? OMG This company


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah fuck the Pacific


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao calling yourself a visionary is wild


ripcitydisciple said:


> They had Andrade right there.....


Nobody wanted Andrade either


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Goodness gracious …. Another belt??


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Yay! More belts !


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

But... why? 

Oh, Miro. There's his new belt.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Everyone is gonna have a fucking title soon. WTF…


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> It's possible that the Undisputed Era and Tony Khan have a similar kind of 'relationship' that Vince McMahon and Shawn Michaels were alleged to have had back in the mid 90s.



"They have a cock and balls relationship. " - Road Warrior Hawk.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> It's possible that the Undisputed Elite and Tony Khan have a similar kind of 'relationship' that Vince McMahon and Shawn Michaels were alleged to have had back in the mid 90s.


Well that makes sense since UE likes to also call themselves the Super Kliq


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting, so this is their international title. PAC to be first champ?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another belt? LOL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

They should of just had Miro in the battle royal and him win it all!!!!!!!! That would of been decent


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All Atlantic Champion...ahh the good ole IC Title.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Just give everyone a belt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just give everyone a fucking trophy lol. 

"All Atlantic Championship?" HAHAHA

So much confusion in this company and just a ton of fucking titles that are meaningless now.

This is like the EURO Title lmfao


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Doesn't All Atlantic means "World"? lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Mox reading


This is what I’d do with all those f*ckers.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Thought they were announcing the trio belts


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They made a belt and put half 2/3rds of fucking HoB and Death Triangle in it  they wilding this episode


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm glad KOR won this over boring ass Yuta, but why the hell couldn't it be Danielson?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

this episode needs to turn around fast because its been a total disaster so far


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, far too many titles now. Getting ridiculous.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> The start of Yuta's theme sounds like Drew McIntyre's. Made me do a second look lol


Jay White's too.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tony Khan probably knows he’s up against the NBA Finals tonight so he’s not going to put on something he could save for a better show


They could make a better effort, why would Tony be so focused on what NBA does?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> I'm glad KOR won this over boring ass Yuta, but why the hell couldn't it be Danielson?


Injury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Just give everyone a belt


Seriously they are going that route. Trio Title left and then probably some other garbage title.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Isn't the main event up against NBA finals anyway? I doubt anything is popping a big number.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

A 3rd singles belt meh whatever. Belts are used to get heat on a match so it’s fine


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, the ROH titles will be off the show then


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nobody wanted Andrade either


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The only other AEW title is the TBS title. All the others are ROH.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

An UndisPUTRID Era member winning the battle royal and a new singles title being introduced?

This show is going down the shitter really quickly lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You know what, I'm just glad it's not the trios title. I was expecting that.

They don't need another belt, but I guess it works for Miro's story (though he should be going after the TNT title, but it is what it is).


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great decision for another belt. Not everyone can be TNT or World Champ and Miro, Wardlow, etc all need gold.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not even i, in a video game 1st person mode would book so many fucking titles in my own company. The fuck lol. Just keep things simple AEW. But nope, gotta feed every one a charity belt.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Doesn't All Atlantic means "World"? lol


Maybe TK heard about NATO for the first time of his life...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This great match-up is the MVP of 205 Live in 2017 vs the MVP of 205 Live in 2018.

I mean this in a good way though 

Both men have never crossed paths in singles competition until now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TMTT said:


> They could make a better effort, why would Tony be so focused on what NBA does?


Because nobody is watching wrestling when the NBA finals are on. Tonight will be the most competition AEW faces all year


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Isn't the main event up against NBA finals anyway? I doubt anything is popping a big number.



I thought this was the show for hardcores. Pft they wouldn't watch Basketball, that's stupid


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> You know what, I'm just glad it's not the trios title. I was expecting that.
> 
> They don't need another belt, but I guess it works for Miro's story (though he should be going after the TNT title, but it is what it is).


LOL you actually think there will not be a TRIO Title? It's coming.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Here's the bracket for the All Atlantic 4 way


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Isn't the main event up against NBA finals anyway? I doubt anything is popping a big number.


the game starts at 9PM. Dynamite will probably finish before halftime. People might stick until the end of Dynamite before flipping over


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW is starting to make a lot of major mistakes. This is one of them, with convoluted titles. Even die hards will eventually see through it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Just give everyone a fucking trophy lol.
> 
> "All Atlantic Championship?" HAHAHA
> 
> ...


At least European would mean something, it would be focused to one area.

It would make more sense to if they had a US title and then a sort of "all countries that are not the US" title.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Such a great show last week…than this…an absolute mess.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So will the All Atlantic belt only be eligible for non-US wrestlers? The champion should defend it around the world to give it its own flavour.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seems the injury bug is hitting hard this time of year. It would at least give opportunities for other talent to step up. Kyle O'Reilly wouldn't have been my first choice though. Darby Allin, or Adrande or even Keith Lee would've been better choices


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Love the name and the belt is beautiful too of course!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Yeah i'm out, this is one of the worst Dynamites I've watched in a while


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> You know what, I'm just glad it's not the trios title. I was expecting that.
> 
> They don't need another belt, but I guess it works for Miro's story (though he should be going after the TNT title, but it is what it is).


Guess the question is if it will be a full time belt. Or a belt for a yearly event.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> Love the name and the belt is beautiful too of course!


Of course you do. We don't need anymore belts


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Where’s the promos, where’s the storylines? Another random ass match for another shitty tournament…WWE is making it so easy for AEW to run away with being the best pro wrestling program yet they don’t take advantage at all


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Because nobody is watching wrestling when the NBA finals are on. Tonight will be the most competition AEW faces all year


Have the match on next week or rampage, get creative.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> I'm glad KOR won this over boring ass Yuta, but why the hell couldn't it be Danielson?


Bc you don’t want to give away a Danielson-Moxley match when your target audience is watching the NBA


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

French Connection said:


> Maybe TK heard about NATO for the first time of his life...


Serieux.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Steph Curry is on the other channel and your bright idea was to put on a sloppy 30-minute clusterfuck, make Kyle O'Reily win, then air a 205 live rerun right afterwards? Tony Khan is a fucking idiot.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I thought this was the show for hardcores. Pft they wouldn't watch Basketball, that's stupid


Well NBA finals happens once a year, wrestling is on every week. Most people will choose basketball. AEW will be there next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It'll be fun to listen to Simon Miller spin this as a near flawless episode of Dynamite though


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DrEagles said:


> Where’s the promos, where’s the storylines? Another random ass match for another shitty tournament…WWE is making it so easy for AEW to run away with being the best pro wrestling program yet they don’t take advantage at all



It's almost like a guy who's never done this before can't put together stories week to week and has to just make a bunch of tournaments with a bunch of wrestling matches to fill time.





Almost.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why push KOR so fucking much? Sure good wrestler but he has zero charisma.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Steph Curry is on the other channel and your bright idea was to put on a sloppy 30-minute clusterfuck, make Kyle O'Reily win, then air a 205 live rerun right afterwards? Tony Khan is a fucking idiot.*


I mean no matter what they do NBA finals is more important than a weekly wrestling show. I guess they just decided not to try hard on this show because it would be pointless.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Why push KOR so fucking much? Sure good wrestler but he has zero charisma.


Pays to be in the kliq


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Seems like an NJPW guy will win this new belt at Forbidden Door.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Ricky Starks would've been my pick to face Moberly. Test the waters on his potential in a main event scene.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Injury


So he was actually hurt when


Randy Lahey said:


> Bc you don’t want to give away a Danielson-Moxley match when your target audience is watching the NBA


Good point. We don't think about the NBA in Pittsburgh, we only follow real sports 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If the ROH titles move back to ROH, the title scene will be tidier. They should bin the FTW title for this one. The concept of this one is at least quite original.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They lost the crowd with this dumbass battle royale. They lost me as well. I’m barely watching the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets get this straight: We are supposed to keep up with all this shit?

AEW World Title
AEW Tag Titles
AEW Atlantic Title
AEW TNT Champion
AEW ROH TV Champion
AEW ROH World Champion
AEW ROH Women's Champion
AEW Dynamite Diamond Ring Yearly Winner
AEW Owen Hart Titles-Cup Winner
AEW TBS Champion Womens
AEW Women's Champion
FTW Championship
Expected: AEW Trio Title
Expected: AEW Women's Tag Title
ALSO: New Japan Titles (I have no clue how many or what)


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Why push KOR so fucking much? Sure good wrestler but he has zero charisma.


My only reason is that someone has to take the loss, but for example a Wheeler Yuta upset would be fun...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Buddy's selling on that DDT lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> It'll be fun to listen to Simon Miller spin this as a near flawless episode of Dynamite though




Why was this perhaps the best episode of Dynamite this year?


_Slaps his head multiple times_


HERE'S WHY!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony: We're number 1 in Great Britain

JR: who cares where the fuck you are


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, wait. There is ANOTHER belt?!?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Of course you do. We don't need anymore belts


Sorry for liking it! And I disagree. Wardlow, Miro, Malakai, etc.. are not going to be World Champ yet, because Punk has it and then MJF will probably have it. They can’t all be TNT Champ either.

Go back to shitting on the show after 1 match.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> They lost the crowd with this dumbass battle royale. They lost me as well. I’m barely watching the show.


It just feels like going autopilot.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> This great match-up is the MVP of 205 Live in 2017 vs the MVP of 205 Live in 2018.
> 
> I mean this in a good way though
> 
> Both men have never crossed paths in singles competition until now.


Both these guys look way bigger than 205 now. Buddy is jacked as is Pac


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao calling yourself a visionary is wildNobody wanted Andrade either


He was the best choice of who we're left. Also I've been calling him to win all week. Thought it was actually going to happen. Would have brought a lottery ticket.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If the ROH titles move back to ROH, the title scene will be tidier. They should bin the FTW title for this one. The concept of this one is at least quite original.
> 
> View attachment 124516


How is the concept original?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The AAC Title is a good title. Now just get rid of the FTW title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that a tooth on the mat


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JR is in heaven. He loves these two guys. Probably bc he signed both of them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not feeling it. This show has been lackluster and dull. If this is hour one, their better hour usually, i hate to see what hour two brings.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Why was this perhaps the best episode of Dynamite this year?
> 
> 
> _Slaps his head multiple times_
> ...


"Oh SiMoN I hAtE tHe CaSiNo BaTtLe RoYaLe"

Well I quite like it... Give it an up!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F*ck Khan and his f*cking booking. The guy’s in love with those three f*ckers. I’m not buying his f*cking Forbidden shite. Enough.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

if that mjf is really a work then khan is a legit dumb ass pulling this shit with that thin ass roster


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> He was the best choice of who we're left. Also I've been calling him to win all week. Thought it was actually going to happen. Would have brought a lottery ticket.


Yes he was, he can put on a good match and has a presence, but can't cut a promo to safe his life.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Lets get this straight: We are supposed to keep up with all this shit?
> 
> AEW World Title
> AEW Tag Titles
> ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Sorry for liking it! And I disagree. Wardlow, Miro, Malakai, etc.. are not going to be World Champ yet, because Punk has it and then MJF will probably have it. They can’t all be TNT Champ either.
> 
> Go back to shitting on the show after 1 match.


Who else needs a title


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol keeping this fucker named Buddy as a dark House Of Black member, so stupid.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Here's the bracket for the All Atlantic 4 way


I'd be cool with any of these guys winning the belt


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> How is the concept original?


Contendership seems to be exclusive to non-US talent (not confirmed but 0 Americans in the tournament). Titles like WWF European were held by Americans.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PAC clean. Good match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man that was fantastic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pac is always out. Unreliable sadly. I dont think he should be getting a title unless he is going to be reliable.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Miro vs Pac will be great at least


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Still Trent and David Finlay to look forward too. LIT


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm not feeling it. This show has been lackluster and dull. If this is hour one, their better hour usually, i hate to see what hour two brings.


I agree, the show looks rushed.But it makes sense regarding what happened with Punk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I see Eddie Kingston is in peak physical condition.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jesus, Julia is so hot.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

PULL YOUR PANTS UP EDDIE. GOOD LORD!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I miss Omega, Bring his ass back to wake up this show!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Contendership seems to be exclusive to non-US talent. Titles like WWF European were held by Americans.


Is that actually the set up or tournament coincidence? Hell I'm confused on if it's going to be a yearly Forbidden Door thing


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Eddie Kingston vs. Moxley would have been interesting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Jesus, Julia is so hot.


She's AEW's Alexa or Liv


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho was probably the monkey in the truck telling Kingston to hurry up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

French Connection said:


> I agree, the show looks rushed.But it makes sense regarding what happened with Punk


Punk got injured a week ago though


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Kingston should refrain from pulling the straps down and showing off that fat chest and belly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BMark66 said:


> Miro vs Pac will be great at least


It's a 4 way for the title


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks like someone told Tony Khan,

“Julia Hart is sexy. Dont try to make her ugly with the makeup around her eye”.

Mission Accomplished. Looks way sexier in black with a clear face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Do we really need another title for the roster???? Great match by both guys tho.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC vs Buddy was a great TV match. Those two are smooth as silk in the ring.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I need to put the moaners in this thread on ignore 😂


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> It's a 4 way for the title


Oh really I must have missed it, still will be good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Trent Beretta pipebomb? They're really giving up on this show huh lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally a Trent Beretta promo. What we were all waiting for.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I need to put the moaners in this thread on ignore


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's almost like a guy who's never done this before can't put together stories week to week and has to just make a bunch of tournaments with a bunch of wrestling matches to fill time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s embarrassing. Time to hire people who can run a legit show. Now Trent is getting promo time? What the hell


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Do we really need another title for the roster???? Great match by both guys tho.


With a roster as big as AEW you almost have too. 2 singles titles isn’t enough for a roster as big as AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trent Beretta promo about to turn the haters around, I can feel it


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What is Trent doing with a mic in the middle of the ring? What the fuck is going on…


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Whether people like it or not, Kenny brought back the territories style champion. The type of champions that traveled worldwide to defend the NWA world title like Flair, Race, Baba, etc. Hope the GOAT heals up soon.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> She's AEW's Alexa or Liv


Maybe Liv, Alexa is definitely hotter though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone care about Trent at all? or Ropongi Vice? why's this guy getting mic time?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trent Baretta with a live microphone... 😪


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn this hour has been horrible. Now Trent is in the middle of a ring.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Never again


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Everyone said this was gonna happen. Show was gonna turn into a cluster fuck trying to do all this with NJPW before Forbidden Door. Hopefully the show itself is worth all the nonsense.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Im about to turn this shit off


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Trent is one of my fav OG AEW midcarders, so I'm glad to see him on TV. Is Chuckie T getting cut?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Does anyone care about Trent at all? or Ropongi Vice? why's this guy getting mic time?


Yep, And on HOUR 1 friend. Their top hour. Showcasing Trent, that tells you a lot lol.

Trent's mom would get higher ratings on TV.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They have ROH titles. Why don't add a another one?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so sick of these ROH belts on the show, they mean absolutely nothing, and it takes away from the AEW tag titles having another set on the same show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BF to turn heel finally?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> With a roster as big as AEW you almost have too. 2 singles titles isn’t enough for a roster as big as AEW


Thing is they're not really showing the ability to book the 2 singles mens titles they already have in competent engaging stories.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait I get it.

So usually AEW is great for the first hour of the show, but goes downhill second hour.

Tony's switching it up this week and making sure the second hour is the best hour this week!

(Let's just pretend Moxley/Riley is a dream match we've all been waiting for).


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bald FTR is better on the mic than Hair FTR


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy Lahey said:


> With a roster as big as AEW you almost have too. 2 singles titles isn’t enough for a roster as big as AEW


The roster is quite large but we still only have 3 hours of TV time.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like Tony Khan hates Kansas City.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Khan’s booking leads to this.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!

It's FUCKING WILL OSPREAY!!!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BILLY GOAT IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow Ospreay in AEW!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Need a gif of that geek with glasses having an orgasm over Will Ospreay.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Had no clue who this guy was. I knew the name, but didn’t recognize him. Have no clue who the guys are in the ring.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

OSPREAY!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

You can tell MJF is backstage because he clearly did Ospreay's tan


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Those holy shits are fuckin PIPED in no one is moving their damn mouths in thay crowd lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy shit chant front row kinda mild


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

OSPEAY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> The roster is quite large but we still only have 3 hours of TV time.


That's the upsetting issue. They have a ton of stars . But we get Trent lmfao. And the opening royal was a bummer of a letdown. 

LOL at that one fan screaming amongst silence.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HE HIT THE HIDDEN BLADE!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So they say someone's name and he just appears? I hate how choreographed all this crap is. Cannot possibly make something seem like a surprise.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m not gonna pretend to get excited for people that I have no clue on who they are


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Now this is cool and idk who this guy Ospray is but he has a great fucking look!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Will Osprey! Lets FUCKING GO!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aussie Open in AEW too. Wow.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Give Ospreay the mic please


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"AEW has too many belts."
Tony Khan: "I think we need another belt!"

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534697544210579456*


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Nothing is scarier than guys in white running shoes!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sign Will he looks like a star.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

same old shit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So that's why they mentioned Britain a few times.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Those holy shits are fuckin PIPED in no one is moving their damn mouths in thay crowd lmao


It could be the stands, but yeah that was a weird dynamic


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

This crowd is fucking Dead. Fucking MLW has better crowds


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That belt is fuckin bigger than Cole lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol 😂 NXT 1.0 segment


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Best segment of the night


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Cole still lugging around that women's belt. It's prefect for him.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Osprey looks like the absolute real deal


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kyle vs Moxley, gee wonder who wins this one.....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A KOR promo? Why is Tony Khan doing this to us? :O


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Tony should learn quality is better than quantity.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Got to love when AEW sells vanilla nobodies as the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

That was awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ImpactFan said:


> This crowd is fucking Dead. Fucking MLW has better crowds


Its the focus on NJPW that is fucking it up. They are preferring to satisfy the 100,000-150,000 fans and ignore the national audience. This mentality will kill off AEW sooner than later. 

Calling it like it is. This show feels minor league. Very minor- NXT level.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who are these people? Most of the crowd had no idea.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm David Finlay and I LOVE TO FIGHT!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Kyle vs Moxley, gee wonder who wins this one.....


Careful. Khan‘s stupid enough.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You know I'm only 4 foot 2!


@CowboyKurtAngle


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KOR showing some fire in that promo.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> Cole still lugging around that women's belt. It's prefect for him.


Hey wait a second that IS Britt's belt

Cole's was the black one


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Once the forbidden door garbage is over, hopefully they get back on track. This whole entire insertion of other unknowns is ruining this show.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Araxen said:


> Cole still lugging around that women's belt. It's prefect for him.


DUDE LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Trent, bunch of unknown NJPW guys, now David Finlay, this is the utter shits.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I'm David Finlay and I LOVE TO FIGHT!


Hopefully not his "brother" Hornswoggle.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m about to lose my shit with this fucking miserable 1st hour.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is David Finlay Bullet Club?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Hey wait a second that IS Britt's belt


Probably fits him better


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tonight def feels like fan service for work rate and New Japan given most of the casuals are watching NBA Finals.

This show is truly for the hardcores


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Here we go the weekly Adam Cole segment fuck off cunt


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Sign Will he looks like a star.


He's under a NJPW contract but if he does move to America it'll be AEW because he hates WWE. I've said for a long time, Billy GOAT is Omega's perfect successor as the go-to guy for an epic match. Ospreay and Jay White would both be perfect for the Dub.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And the crowd goes mild.









They're not even mild lol.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

oooooo a win over jungle boy?

Put the strap on him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> I’m about to lose my shit with this fucking miserable 1st hour.


Same about to tune out in a moment. This has been a fucking shitty hour.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> This crowd is fucking Dead. Fucking MLW has better crowds


well…the show sucks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Hey wait a second that IS Britt's belt
> 
> Cole's was the black one


Are you serious?


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Adam Cole carrying a belt that's too large for his unfit body


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

IMPACT used NJPW wrestlers better.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Trent, bunch of unknown NJPW guys, now David Finlay, this is the utter shits.


You don't know who Will Ospreay is?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

WHY IS ADAM COLE ON COMMENTARY FOR THIS ? 

TK must be on that good shit back stage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adam Page, the forgotten one.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Back to Midcard


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Are you serious?



I think he's right LOL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hangman should go to WWE lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

_Checks to see if NBA game has started yet_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page was so worthless that Khan didnt even put him in the opener


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Got to love when AEW sells vanilla nobodies as the greatest thing since sliced bread.


Yeah and gotta love that stupid mark Excalibur everytime "OMG THATS TYSON PAXTON!!!!!" going nuts over every unknown guy that pops up as if the world should know who they are.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, a lot just happened over the last few minutes:

1. Seeing Will Ospreay (along with his fellow members of the United Empire) in AEW is surreal.

2. YEA, MORE ADAM COLE on TV is ALWAYS a treat to see! 

3. I'm glad that they kept Kyle O'Reilly's strong respect for William Regal (which goes as far back as their twilight days on Indy NXT)

4. That was honestly a good promo from Kyle O'Reilly.

5. David Finlay is the son of Fit Finlay, and he's a midcarder on NJPW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Hangman should go to WWE lmao


I think in WWE he would do better. Look at Cody, lol


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Once the forbidden door garbage is over, hopefully they get back on track. This whole entire insertion of other unknowns is ruining this show.


Exactly. It’s ruining it for me…idk how they can put on a great show last week then revert back to straight shit this week


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is a glorified indy promotion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

To think I’m paying to watch this shitey BayBay f*cker and friends.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fit’s sperm vs Hangman in his debut?

already buried.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, a lot just happened over the last few minutes:
> 
> 1. Seeing Will Ospreay (along with his fellow members of the United Empire) in AEW is surreal.
> 
> ...



Finlay is not midcard in NJPW. Lower mid card is generous.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> You don't know who Will Ospreay is?


Anyone that doesn’t know who he is has been suffocated in the WWE bubble. Ospreay’s the most famous wrestler born outside of North America in the world IMO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will AEW Sign Will?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I feel bad for this audience. One thing about AEW fans is that they are usually excited and invested in the show. They have had more moments of being quiet for several minutes during this show than any other show in recent memory.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> You don't know who Will Ospreay is?


I know him, but none of the other ones and i'm betting a shit ton of people watching don't even know Ospreay.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone that doesn’t know who he is has been suffocated in the WWE bubble. Ospreay’s the most famous wrestler born outside of North America in the world IMO


If you're going non WWE folk wouldn't that be like Pac or Okada realistically


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I feel bad for this audience. One thing about AEW fans is that they are usually excited and invested in the show. They have had more moments of being quiet for several minutes during this show than any other show in recent memory.


Normally hour one is solid. Today it's been honestly no better than AEW Dark or Elevation.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Kansas had the banger ironman match between Kenny and Pac and this show. 

what stark differences.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TMTT said:


> IMPACT used NJPW wrestlers better.


Not always. IMPACT has been well booked in general, but the way they used Jay White was awful. A NJPW main event level talent losing to Chris Sabin and putting him in midcard matches when they're short on star power? At least AEW gave him a singles win during his cameo.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone that doesn’t know who he is has been suffocated in the WWE bubble. Ospreay’s the most famous wrestler born outside of North America in the world IMO


Shut up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Page loses......>>>> LOL


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Page was so worthless that Khan didnt even put him in the opener


Booker of the year didnt put the ex champ in that match


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd buy 60 something year old Fit Finlay stretching 95 percent of the AEW locker room tbh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Not always. IMPACT has been well booked in general, but the way they used Jay White was awful. A NJPW main event level talent losing to Chris Sabin and putting him in midcard matches when they're short on star power? At least AEW gave him a singles win during his cameo.


Where is Jay White? He came over AEW and left immediately. LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> Booker of the year didnt put the ex champ in that match


Seriously. That was the company world champ. Now he's not even treated as a big deal. What the fuck lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> I'd buy 60 something year old Fit Finlay stretching 95 percent of the AEW locker room tbh



Ever see that WCW PPV match between Regal and Finlay? Most wrestlers would cry if they ever got stiff shots like what those two gave each other.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone that doesn’t know who he is has been suffocated in the WWE bubble. Ospreay’s the most famous wrestler born outside of North America in the world IMO


You’re out of your fucking mind.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

This episode is trash. Bring back MJF


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Dont worry folks we have Marina fucking Shafir and KOR to look forward to next


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Here we go the weekly Adam Cole segment fuck off cunt


Nah, Adam Cole should get as much TV time as possible since he's a great popular talent


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Jay White? He came over AEW and left immediately. LMFAO


In Japan about to challenge Okada for the IWGP World Title in the main event of NJPW Dominion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Dont worry folks we have Marina fucking Shafir and KOR to look forward to next


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol every company losing their reasons for people to tune in, WWE lost Cody, Edge (Out with a kayfabe injury), Roman is never there, in AEW MJF is "Gone" Punk is hurt, Omega's still gone, jesus.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How do they go from putting on a near flawless show last week to this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

How long is former AEW World Champion gonna go against this unknown lower tier guy from New Japan?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Adam Cole should…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oracle said:


> How do they go from putting on a near flawless show last week to this.


Cocaine


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't get the booking of a good amount of this show, in particular KOR winning the battle royal and Andrade being the joker which both seem like bad decisions. KOR is a great wrestler, but this feels random when they could have either visited something from the past which would be cool like Darby/Eddie/Yuta, or highlighted somebody like Starks. 

The All Atlantic title is also a head scratcher because I don't really know why they needed another midcard belt when everybody seems to be waiting for the trios belts. Also Japan is involved, NOT in the Atlantic Ocean. Only thing I can see if it it becomes a traveling title that somebody in AEW defends in other promotions, which might be a cool idea.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

tip off of the game. thank fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Cocain



Khancaine.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Are you serious?


I was but I guess I was wrong. It was his belt...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> tip off of the game. thank fuck.




A little bit on the Celtics and a lot on the Under. Let's go!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wardlow must be the pick for the new belt. They'll let him go 100-0 or something with it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> How long is former AEW World Champion gonna go against this unknown lower tier guy from New Japan?


Lol its how AEW has always been, main eventers always get taken to the limit against absolute nobodies and jobbers, cause Tony Khan thinks every fucking match has to be the main event of Wrestlemania with kick outs and going for damn near 30 minutes.

If Tony booked the attitude era Stone Cold would've went 25 minutes against Mosh with a shit ton of kickouts and Stone Cold barely getting the win.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Cocain


+ a passion for midgets.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd dead as a Rick Knox.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm digging all this because I like seeing fresh talent not looking for work after the Fed on AEW TV. Thats what I loved about early AEW even if they didnt have a big pool of talent to choose from. Billy GOAT, Aussie Open and Finlay Jr. are more interesting to me than guys who have been on the other channel for 10 years like Johnny Elite.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I was but I guess I was wrong. It was his belt...




That belt is bigger than his entire waist...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

this is a boring assed match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomorrow we will see how poor this show did with viewership. It's been awful.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> How do they go from putting on a near flawless show last week to this.


This happens pretty frequently sadly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i hate to say this, and its so bad that even the Young Bucks should have been on hour one instead of the total shit we have had.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cowboy shit minus the cowboy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

We seriously going back to Cole and Page? again?! why else is Cole out here?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman about to cry and get a beer.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol its how AEW has always been, main eventers always get taken to the limit against absolute nobodies and jobbers, cause Tony Khan thinks every fucking match has to be the main event of Wrestlemania with kick outs and going for damn near 30 minutes.
> 
> If Tony booked the attitude era Stone Cold would've went 25 minutes against Mosh with a shit ton of kickouts and Stone Cold barely getting the win.




Thank god The Rock barely won with a rollup against Chaz in a 23 minute BANGER!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Outside of MJF and Wardlow, this company is the absolute shits. Hangman Page sucks and Adam Cole is a joke


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> We seriously going back to Cole and Page? again?! why else is Cole out here?


He's going to fight for Britt's title.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is he saying "wrestling has more than one world championship"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs Okada/Jay White winner!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Page wants Okada...let's go!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FUCKING OKADA BAY BAY!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At this point everyone in AEW will have a fucking title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Owen belt is really fucking ugly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Cole still around?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang … Hangman gonna’ lose a second straight PPV? He won’t win NJPW’s title

and who the hell is Okada???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As someone said, just give everyone a fucking belt lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Back to Hangman and Cole I guess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Dang … Hangman gonna’ lose a second straight PPV?
> 
> and who the hell is Okada???


A guy that will be spoken of a few weeks, then dismissed for a year, like almost all the Japanese guys that go to AEW


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

If Adam Cole is the franchise player…this franchise is going straight to hell.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole would fit in quite nicely in Stardom.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why are we going back to this feud ugh.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

redban said:


> Dang … Hangman gonna’ lose a second straight PPV? He won’t win NJPW’s title
> 
> and who the hell is Okada???


Lmao "who the hell is Okada"


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh hell nawwwe Page 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> Dang … Hangman gonna’ lose a second straight PPV? He won’t win NJPW’s title
> 
> and who the hell is Okada???


O'Kada is a wrestler from Dublin.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hangman challenging Okada got a great pop. I think AC’s interruption wasn’t needed


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

out of all the people to give okada to omfg lolol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> Dang … Hangman gonna’ lose a second straight PPV? He won’t win NJPW’s title
> 
> and who the hell is Okada???


NJPW Golden Boy his matches are cool


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hangman and Cole again?

What the fuck......


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

_Breaking News_ Cole tore his triceps and collar bone after lifting that belt above his head.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Lmao "who the hell is Okada"


Best wrestler in the world.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m almost certain Khan would have f*cking BayBay go over a returning Omega. He’s that stupid.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hit the motherfucking weight room, geek. Boom.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus now Marina Shaffir? good god.....


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It's any woman...Thunder Rosa!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That kind of sounded more like a pickup line than a threat from Shafir. She even said it in a seductive voice


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...why she got a sexy voice lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. Its the other Ronda Rousey coattails rider.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Get Wardlow some better music for the love of god.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK that was the worst promo of all time. "I want you to solve me." Sounded like a cheesy porn line.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol we really gonna watch this guy walking backstage out onto the stage then his music hits everytime? why?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

heres the only thing good today...wardlow


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The backstage interviews are basically a running joke at this point. EVERY INTERVIEW, EVERY TIME gets interrupted. Why would you present your show that way? 

A hilarious promo by Shafir though. It sounded like she was flirting with Thunder Rosa. “I can be your problem, and I want you to solve me..” wtf was that?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hell ya, I’m moist.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

ProjectGargano said:


> Lmao "who the hell is Okada"


I don’t watch Japan’s wrestling promotion … I don’t know any of them


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs Okada or White would RULE. I'm not sure what Cole's involvement is about though. If Jay does win the belt, I guess they could do Hangman vs Jay and Okada vs Cole. But I think Okada will retain.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Save this rotten show, Wardlow.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Opted not to be in the battle royal"


Way to make one of your top guys sound like a pussy.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Wardlow doesn't want to be a champion?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony is gonna put Marina out there to shit the bed again? As talented as Rosa is, I doubt she can carry her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol "Welcome to Wardlow's world" wtf? that line was terrible, that better not be his new catchphrase or something.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

They have Goldberg don't they? Lol 
''Who's next?"


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> I’m almost certain Khan would have f*cking BayBay go over a returning Omega. He’s that stupid.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why wasnt wardlow in the battle royale? What kind of silly booking is this?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This makes zero sense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"None of this interim championship stuff matters at all."

-Wardlow


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can they stop pretending Brodie made the TNT belt mean something


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"I don't wanna be world champion. Gimme the TNT title!"



Ok. I guess...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh wow can the TNT title finally matter again?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

ImpactFan said:


> They have Goldberg don't they? Lol
> ''Who's next?"


Still doesn't have a jackhammer and a spear.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

SOOOO HE WANTS A LOW TEIR TITLE COMPARED TO THE WORLD TITLE!? LMAOOO Who is booking this shit tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow gonna squash an injured Scorp.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Wait the TNT title is now yellow and purple?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

You cannot say say "diminished" and "title" in the same sentence without Adam Cole though.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This is stupid. Wardlow should be better than this.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wardlow just buried the interim title, saying that Punk is real champion as far as he is concerned. That means Wardlow buried the first 30 minutes of the show as well as the upcoming main event. Who writes this stuff


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

It might be time to give Wardlow the Goldberg treatment and keep him off of the mic, outside of short, caveman-like grunts, because baby, this guy just ain't got it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> "I don't wanna be world champion. Gimme the TNT title!"
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I guess...


You can't make this shit up lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> Save this rotten show, Wardlow.


I think WWE creative is writing this show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wardlow won it 3 months ago? 🤔


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So Tony Khan decided to take these 2 hours to literally fuck everything up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely need to get that belt off Scorpio

Also Wardlow has that Lashley and Lesnar voice doesn't match his body thing going on

Solid promo though


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> SOOOO HE WANTS A LOW TEIR TITLE COMPARED TO THE WORLD TITLE!? LMAOOO Who is booking this shit tonight


MJF taking over Production


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, some of those security guards are more swole than like 90% of the roster.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Get that title wardlow!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Owen tribute by Wardlow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This show has been worse than anything WWE has put on in a long ass time.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow to capitalize on his feud with MJF by feuding with Smart Mark Sterling and Scorpio Sky. Absolutely brilliant. Booker of the year


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You can't make this shit up lmao


I want the only title that matters! Give me the 24/7 title!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

did wardlow just turn down a shot at the main title for a shot at the secondary title?

what in the ever loving fuck am I watching?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Do they want to make Wardlow a midcarder?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope Wardlow squashes Sky


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If you want Wardlow as TNT champ, should have kept the belt on Sammy and then have Wardlow beat him.

Sammy has far more heal heat than Scorpio does


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I knew I should have kept the tv on mute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> "Opted not to be in the battle royal"
> 
> 
> Way to make one of your top guys sound like a pussy.


I took it the other way around. Wardlow thought he was better than that..that the battle royal is useless and pathetic so much that he didnt want to interact lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Thunder Ross vs Marina is boring before it’s even started. They’ve made Rosa a shit champ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wardlow vs The Fighting Polygons like it's Smash Bros


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm sorry but how the fuck can anyone defend this show tonight? This show has sucked


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I think WWE creative is writing this show


I think the manatees and the idea balls from South Park are.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF and Punk not on tonight is killing this .


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TMTT said:


> Do they want to make Wardlow a midcarder?


It’s not classed as a midcard title.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One of the worst Dynamites ever no cap


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They should have just had Wardlow come out and say he’s coming for the title he won 3 months ago, the TNT Title. No need for him to refuse the world title just to go after the TNT title (is he dumb?)


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Wardlow vs Waldo?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> I took it the other way around. Wardlow thought he was better than that..that the battle royal is useless and pathetic so much that he didnt want to interact lol


that would be like turning down the royal rumble cuz one absolutely has to have a shot at riccochet and the intercontinental title


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This company is going to be exposed real fast without MJF.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wardlow wants to take the title off of Punk when he returns. What's hard to comprehend?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> It’s not classed as a midcard title.


I think people see it as a midcard title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Thunder Ross vs Marina is boring before it’s even started. They’ve made Rosa a shit champ.


They never should've put the belt on Rosa, shes all in ring and not even that special in ring tbh, no character, no mic skills, terrible decision putting it on her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> One of the worst Dynamites ever no cap


Been slow paced, crowd pretty dead and the matches are dull. This has been brutal.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TMTT said:


> I think people see it as a midcard title.


That’s on them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Britt, No MJF, No Punk, No Bryan...Damn


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

What a shit show


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Wardlow vs The Fighting Polygons like it's Smash Bros


Glad I'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Wardlow wants to take the title off of Punk when he returns. What's hard to comprehend?



I dunno, he's just burying a title thats gonna main event forbidden door and you just spent a 30 minute battle royal on and that's gonna main event this very show?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hephaesteus said:


> that would be like turning down the royal rumble cuz one absolutely has to have a shot at riccochet and the intercontinental title




"I don't wanna face Roman Reigns in the main event at Wrestlemania. I WANT YOU, RICOCHET, IN THE SECOND MATCH OF NIGHT ONE!"


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Tony khan pushing some wokeness on the show now


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Please quit showing this Nyla Rose commercial before I lose what's left of my appetite.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Wardlow wants to take the title off of Punk when he returns. What's hard to comprehend?


And what better way in kayfabe to GUARANTEE a match with him than to be the interim champ when he is healed?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Besides Wardlow...I cant believe the Bucks are finally giving this show something.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how that skinny dweeb Matt Jackson thinks those sideburns somehow make him look like a bad ass like Wolverine or something. He looks absolutely ridiculous, manbun and sideburns going to his fucking chin...This guy would be below jobber status in the attitude era or WCW. But nowa days teenage kids are allowed to get in the ring and be top stars....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh these geeks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Since Kenny left, this has been utter shite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> I'm sorry but how the fuck can anyone defend this show tonight? This show has sucked


Oh it's easy to defend when you pretend Casino Battle Royales are good and random NJPW low card guys are fun to watch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adam Page has been a failure as champion. He's just too fucking boring. Lets all be honest. He has potential but been booked like shit.

Finally The Hardys and Hardlys


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Queen of trending while doing nothing.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534705520820510720*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Where’s Wardlow?

Bullshitting …. Gotta be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The room where the Bucks play casting couch with each other. I can't unsee this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian should say, fuck this i'm gonna help out Edge next week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK somebody padlock the door to that room they are all in right now and lose the key.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Christian the manager


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

This episode is so boring


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

These two hours have been awful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff tryna out guts Cody lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The BIWEEKLY LADDER match. WAY TO RUIN A GOOD MATCH GIMMICK TK.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff is like...yes a ladder match I can jump off shit!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Is TK trying to kill the the Hardy's to get them out of their deals?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great, another multiteam trash match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Celtics with a nice early lead on Golden State. Let's fukking GO!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Would a heel Hollywood Jack Perry work?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It has to suck to come out to such silence


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Since Kenny left, this has been utter shite.
> View attachment 124519


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The Hardys are going to win


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If The Hardys win the title, I'm gonna turn heel


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I want the belts back on the Bucks then around Ortiz/Santana or Mox/Danielson's waists after. I can see TK giving them to the Hardys though and shitty matches thereafter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bro, the crowd complete dead at the intro of Marina LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Celtics are kicking ass tho LETS GO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The only reason this bitch is here is to get Roderick to sign right? no other reason, shes fucking terrible in every aspect.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Threeway tag team ladder match next week? Not bad.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Crowd silent as fuck


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

isnt the tlc match the one that put them on the map? I guess technically it was, but cmon man


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW could easily book a fucking good show. So much talent, But we get this bull lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The Queen of trending while doing nothing.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534705520820510720*


Lmao this guy shares his own tweets here


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Just to shit even more on KC. Let’s tell them were gonna have a ladder match next week while were giving them the worst possible show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Let's go Al Horford


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Trophies said:


> Jeff is like...yes a ladder match I can jump off shit!



Jeff gonna be walking like Hulk Hogan in 2 years after this run.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck the Chiefs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> isnt the tlc match the one that put them on the map? I guess technically it was, but cmon man


I excepted Christian to say TLC


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol 😂 AEW fans don’t care about womens wrestling and they show it every week with crickets when these girls come out

TK still plugging them in the same slot but it’s never gonna work


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Would a heel Hollywood Jack Perry work?


It's long overdue with Luchasaurus as his heavy


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Did Tony just phone it in with this show because of the nba competition ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I would rather see literally any other woman on the roster face Thunder Rosa, even a Nyla Rose rematch


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is Tony Khan pulling our leg this week or some shit? I mean, the product is usually mediocre to begin with, but this week is something else.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> lol 😂 AEW fans don’t care about womens wrestling and they show it every week with crickets when these girls come out
> 
> TK still plugging them in the same slot but it’s never gonna work


The title is on a charisma vacuum and she's up against a charisma BLACK HOLE. What do you expect?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Some legit ass kicking could wake this crowd up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

THIS MATCH STARTED AT 9:28 GUYS.

DON'T THEY KNOW THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO WAIT 2 MINUTES TIL 9:30!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I’m gonna skip the main event and watch the NBA game: once Thunder Rosa gets this win

Moxley vs Kyle o Reilly ain’t keeping me here


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Nothing against Marina, it's the way she has been booked but lets be honest.... 

Any one of us would walk out and we'd get the same reaction


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

OK Vince you won this week.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I know him, but none of the other ones and i'm betting a shit ton of people watching don't even know Ospreay.


They must be massive casuals.

Dude is a huge name who I heard of long before I watched a single NJPW match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

People sitting out there thinking "I seriously paid for this shit? wtf am i doing with my life?".


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I’m not a little angry, I’m fuming. The f*cker Booker of the Year is booking those three clowns stronger than HHH did.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Bro, the crowd complete dead at the intro of Marina LMFAO!!!!!


as they should be.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it me or has the crowd been awfully quiet throughout most of the show?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> People sitting out there thinking "I seriously paid for this shit? wtf am i doing with my life?".



They're obviously throwing in the towel against the Finals but if I paid to be there...eeeek.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Shafir isn't ready.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> Did Tony just phone it in with this show because of the nba competition ?


Seems like it. It’s the worst episode in recent memory.

I guess he just said “fuck it” once Punk got injured. Feels like I wasted my time. Wish I DVRd this garbage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I bet Elevation or Dark which i never see is/was better than today.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Would a heel Hollywood Jack Perry work?


If he flaunted Anna Jay and learned how to cut a promo maybe


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Jeff probably doesn't remember this segment 30 minutes from now


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now I understand why AEW were charging 29$ for floor seats for tonight’s show.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is bad. I thought that might go all out MMA style but it's just plodding and dull. Get the joshis back on TV plz.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> They must be massive casuals.
> 
> Dude is a huge name who I heard of long before I watched a single NJPW match.


I think you're seriously overestimating Ospreay's name, sure hardcore wrestling fans know him, but casual viewers who don't watch indy stuff and NJPW wont know him.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crowd popped for Rosa and chanted her name in this match. She got one of the best reactions of the night


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TMTT said:


> Shafir isn't ready.


She never will be she's had countless chances and failed everywhere she has been.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DrEagles said:


> Seems like it. It’s the worst episode in recent memory.
> 
> I guess he just said “fuck it” once Punk got injured. Feels like I wasted my time. Wish I DVRd this garbage


I really think you may be right. Seems like it legit got him so off track with no Punk that he gave no fucks about today. That and maybe he hadn't inhaled white dust today.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> I think you're seriously overestimating Ospreay's name, sure hardcore wrestling fans know him, but casual viewers who don't watch indy stuff and NJPW wont know him.


correct. I have never heard the name Ospreay until I just read your post in this thread


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Would a heel Hollywood Jack Perry work?


He's awful on the mic, can't act, and has no personality so no.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

JR can't believe it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this AEW Dark and nobody told me…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> This is bad. I thought that might go all out MMA style but it's just plodding and dull. Get the joshis back on TV plz.


So they can job to Toucan So-ho?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually think Big Swole was better than Marina Shafir


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The XL 2 said:


> Is Tony Khan pulling our leg this week or some shit? I mean, the product is usually mediocre to begin with, but this week is something else.


Almost as if MJF carried Dynamite


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is an AEW WMOTYC.

(the W doesn't stand for Women's)


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Take notes everyone, don’t buy a ticket for Dynamite live during the NBA finales. Tony will give you a shit show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah this show sucks ass and isn't getting any better


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Could a Thunder Rosa match be boring as f*ck? Well, there’s the answer.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What is the main event of this thing? I think I am out. Definitely the worst show they have put on since before Punk and Danielson showed up.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

''We're gonna stay with the action as long as it takes''

You will, we won't lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> What is the main event of this thing? I think I am out. Definitely the worst show they have put on since before Punk and Danielson showed up.


KOR and Mox


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This is an AEW WMOTYC.
> 
> (the W doesn't stand for Women's)


Shafir has two Dynamite appearances and they are both contenders LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is genuinely one of the worst wrestling TVs I've ever watched and I've been watching since 1995


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> ''We're gonna stay with the action as long as it takes''
> 
> You will, we won't lol


'We are contractually obligated to watch this, the rest of you take a break."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How the fuck is Jim Ross still awake


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Almost as if MJF carried Dynamite


It's part of the storyline (LOL)


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Had to use a rollup to beat Marina Shafir.

genuine lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Did the champion need a roll up to beat this Shafir? They’re planning a long rivalry between them?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Been quite a while since I’ve posted anything, but this week’s show has been shockingly bad. It’s by far been the worst AEW programming since the Empty Arena Era. In fact, if they keep things up the way they’re going there may be another one. Reading these comments has been rather fun, though. So thanks for that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I actually think Big Swole was better than Marina Shafir


Marina must have higher quality weed than Big Swole.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Schiavone talking about going possible overtime. No Tony, just end this shit soon. Get to the point.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That was a awful looking hip toss


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that submission.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank god for Toni.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oracle said:


> KOR and Mox


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd dead as fuck. Most of them will remember, and wont return.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That outfit Toni is wearing is amazing. Please give Jamie Hayter some tips Toni!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

how do you solve the problem of marina with a wrestling move? Who writes this shit?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This make the pandemic Georgia show look like gold


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I love a good belt stare


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Toni getting her ass back?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> How the fuck is Jim Ross still awake


Probably got into TKs adderall stash


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rosa vs Storm, face vs face, would be a cool PPV match. The result could go either way


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Could've just had Rosa fight one of the baddies. At least that would've been entertaining and they could've led into that segment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kristin Highlander 🤣

Stokely is funny as hell..


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Moxley vs. KOR should at least be good.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Two weeks in… and I love Stokely lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

theshape31 said:


> Been quite a while since I’ve posted anything, but this week’s show has been shockingly bad. It’s by far been the worst AEW programming since the Empty Arena Era. In fact, if they keep things up the way they’re going there may be another one. Reading these comments has been rather fun, though. So thanks for that.


I think most here agree. Something is way off with this show. It's been i think honestly their worst "live" show i've seen. The replies on this thread are more entertaining. I'll also be amused how low the ratings are tomorrow.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BILLY GOAT ON RAMPAGE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony does need to cut the shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

YES! TONY CUT THE SHIT! thought they forgot it for a minute lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TMTT said:


> Moxley vs. Kyle should at least be good.


You have fun. I’m switching to NBA


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

theshape31 said:


> Been quite a while since I’ve posted anything, but this week’s show has been shockingly bad. It’s by far been the worst AEW programming since the Empty Arena Era. In fact, if they keep things up the way they’re going there may be another one. Reading these comments has been rather fun, though. So thanks for that.


I bet JD praises this show tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excalibur sounded like he was on Tony's coke.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

redban said:


> You have fun. I’m switching to NBA


Switching after this, for some reason.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The 20 on 1 match just seems like overkill. Eventually doing the same trope gets boring and Wardlow powerbombing geeks has a shelf life


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I bet JD praises this show tonight


He does love UE


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Even the Wrestlers are telling Tony to cut the Shit


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rosa had to resort to a roll up to beat Shafir? Lmao.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week sounds good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive been here this long. I'll torture myself a bit more.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I think you're seriously overestimating Ospreay's name, sure hardcore wrestling fans know him, but casual viewers who don't watch indy stuff and NJPW wont know him.


I disagree. I heard of Will Ospreay at a time period in which I wasn't even watching Professional Wrestling casually, let alone a hardcore fan. 

The guys been a viral sensation for quite some time, racking up a ton of views on social platforms due to his crazy moveset. 

He's awesome and extremely well known among Wrestling fans in general from my experience.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I want my 2 hours back. Fuck you Tony. I hate you.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> You have fun. I’m switching to NBA


I switched 20 minutes ago and am just reading the comments on my phone now. Comments have entertained me way more than the show did. 🤣


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> I want my 2 hours back. Fuck you Tony. I hate you.


Was your pizza good?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Toxic Attraction has hotter baddies.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> He does love UE


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> I disagree. I heard of Will Ospreay at a time period in which I wasn't even watching Professional Wrestling casually, let alone a hardcore fan.
> 
> The guys been a viral sensation for quite some time, racking up a ton of views on social platforms due to his crazy moveset.
> 
> He's awesome and extremely well known among Wrestling fans in general from my experience.


I know who Ospreay is. Didn’t recognize any of the dorks who came out with him though. Doubt it will matter who they are in a month anyways.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> Was your pizza good?


It was!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Victor Chaos said:


> Toxic Attraction has hotter baddies.


Idk if that is true


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This has to deliver, only Buddy vs Pac has been good tonight.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I want my 2 hours back. Fuck you Tony. I hate you.


We were brothers CM Punk.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> This is genuinely one of the worst wrestling TVs I've ever watched and I've been watching since 1995


I don't know, bro. Did you watch WCW 2000?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Very interested to see how Aussie Open come across in AEW. I can see them dividing opinions on this board, a la the Bucks. I think they're very talented personally.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> Been quite a while since I’ve posted anything, but this week’s show has been shockingly bad. It’s by far been the worst AEW programming since the Empty Arena Era. In fact, if they keep things up the way they’re going there may be another one. Reading these comments has been rather fun, though. So thanks for that.


Lol first comment in 5 years. These bots are pure comic relief at this point


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The home audience and crowd walked into this shit like…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Meh I think the show has been fine. It's had a nice flow. Already main event time.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> I want my 2 hours back. Fuck you Tony. I hate you.


LMAO DUDE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So 2 different types of wrestlers in the main event? KOR will try to wrestle. The other try to use barb wire.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know, bro. Did you watch WCW 2000?


Bro, the KISS Demon coulda been ratings, bro!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Meh I think the show has been fine. It's had a nice flow. Already main event time.


You're too nice and forgiving.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’d be so mad if I was there lol. No Danielson, no Jericho, no Punk, but hey, a Trent in ring promo and KOR in the main event 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Praying MJF comes out and fucks things up.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

No CM Punk 
No MJF
No Britt 
No Jericho 
No Daniel Bryan


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This entrance was the best thing on this show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Couldn’t Mox just break this forker’s skull?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Ive been here this long. I'll torture myself a bit more.


at least, Mox vs KOR should have good in-ring action


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Araxen said:


> Praying MJF comes out and fucks things up.



MJF probably glad he got to avoid appearing this week.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bro, the KISS Demon coulda been ratings, bro!


You're right, he would have been by far the coolest thing on Dynamite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ImpactFan said:


> No CM Punk
> No MJF
> No Britt
> No Jericho
> No Daniel Bryan


Yep. It's telling how awful the show is without them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Jim Cornette would like this show?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley so far trying to wrestle. Lets see how long this lasts


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Someone posted a thread about Warner wanting someone new to run AEW (Fake news)

I think that person was a visionary lol


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

MJF's story is interesting but at the expense of how many shows and how many viewers?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> I’d be so mad if I was there lol. No Danielson, no Jericho, no Punk, but hey, a Trent in ring promo and KOR in the main event 😂


They're getting Rampage right after though with Hager vs Eddie, Ospreay's AEW debut and that oversized giant debuting. Billy GOAT is worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Get the barbed wire Mox!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd deader than Rick Knox's knees.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ProjectGargano said:


> Idk if that is true


Mandy Rose alone is super hot


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

3venflow said:


> They're getting Rampage right after though with Hager vs Eddie, Ospreay's AEW debut and that oversized giant debuting. Billy GOAT is worth the price of admission alone.


Man... usually if I pay for a show I stay until the end. But this one today, even if I had paid 50-60 per ticket, as soon as Mox's match ends, I would have been out of there lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Trophies said:


> Meh I think the show has been fine. It's had a nice flow. Already main event time.


A painted turd is still crap


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> Someone posted a thread about Warner waiting someone new to run AEW (Fake news)
> 
> I think that person was a visionary lol


it was me brother. Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Mandy Rose alone is super hot


Give us some GiGi lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone who thinks this is the worst Dynamite - I invite you to rewatch last year's preempted shows that were moved off Wednesdays, especially the one with Dustin vs. Nick Comoroto in the main event. Tony may be mailing it in a bit against the NBA, but it's nothing compared to last year.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> They're getting Rampage right after though with Hager vs Eddie, Ospreay's AEW debut and that oversized giant debuting. Billy GOAT is worth the price of admission alone.


Who cares about Ospreay. Another no name from NJPW 🥱


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> They're getting Rampage right after though with Hager vs Eddie, Ospreay's AEW debut and that oversized giant debuting. Billy GOAT is worth the price of admission alone.


Yeah should be a lay up for Rampage to beat Dynamite this week


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

O'Reilly in the main event? I'm good. 🙅🏾‍♂️


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know, bro. Did you watch WCW 2000?


WCW 2000 was an absolute mess but was very entertaining at times. This isn't entertaining whatsoever


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Anyone who thinks this is the worst Dynamite - I invite you to rewatch last year's preempted shows that were moved off Wednesdays, especially the one with Dustin vs. Nick Comoroto in the main event. Tony may be mailing it in a bit against the NBA, but it's nothing compared to last year.


The Undisputed F*ckers hadn’t arrived yet. It was way better by default.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Celtics piling it in the Warriors.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Anyone who thinks this is the worst Dynamite - I invite you to rewatch last year's preempted shows that were moved off Wednesdays, especially the one with Dustin vs. Nick Comoroto in the main event. Tony may be mailing it in a bit against the NBA, but it's nothing compared to last year.


Close tie.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So Ospreay is supposedly some name people should know, but he is just going to have a debut match on Friday night? And in a freaking six man? No promo or anything to introduce him either. Just hilarious all around.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Stream went out ten minutes ago. Somehow I didn’t manage to pick up the remote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Celtics piling it in the Warriors.


These finals have sucked every game has been a blow out


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Celtics piling it in the Warriors.


bet looking secure for the w. what was the under for the game?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KoR should be in the BCC instead of the Undisputed Era rehash.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony out of his mind jerking off to this backstage.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley physique seemingly changed overnight after he quit drinking


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These guys work like low level indy guys. It's funny how people consider this to be good in ring work, it's the shits.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He's OBVIOUSLY headbutting his hand lmao. Don't do shit you can't even make look remotely real.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> bet looking secure for the w. what was the under for the game?


I got under 224 on an alternative line. I think that bet is dead at this pace. Celtics -4 looking solid though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This sucks 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony to us all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t care for KOR. He’s bland to me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is better than this terrible show and you know it!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> I don’t care for KOR. He’s bland to me.


Just like Adam Cole they have overexposed KOR to much to the point hes boring and annoying.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Random RKO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MKO outta nowhere.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Average match, should be better.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Dropping someone on his head should always end a match.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Overhand slaps are way overdone in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is my kind of match.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank god it’s over…and I’m still alive.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Awful garbage


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good hard hitting match tho it was obvious who was going to win


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> Dropping someone on his head should always end a match.


Dropping someone on their head through a flaming table onto a bed of poisoned butcher knives will only get you a 2 count in AEW.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

_"Leave the entertainment elsewhere"_ -- they have, Mr. Regal. They have.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

thought that match finished well. Last 2 or 3 minutes were good


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F*ck you, KoR.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This was one of their worst shows. My goodness. Just a head scratcher through and through.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Moxley vs. Tanahashi as expected, Goto ain't winning either.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That first half hour


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> WCW 2000 was an absolute mess but was very entertaining at times. This isn't entertaining whatsoever


Cannot disagree with you that it was more entertaining. But I also thought my life would be drained out of my body. lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was certainly an episode


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Since that show was shit, watch the ratings go up and Tony book more stuff like this in the future


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Only two positives from me are the Ospreay and Wardlow bits not even the matches were good


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> That was certainly an episode


Could you please elaborate on that?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats the big deal with Moxley anyway? Though yes better than boring Reigns hes still just the number 2 guy of The Shield 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> That was certainly an episode


I can confirm. It was an episode.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That main event was EXCELLENT!!!

Kudos to both Kyle O'Reilly and Jon Moxley for delivering a banger here 👏

O'Reilly is continuing to prove that he's one of the best workers in the company.

Moxley is continuing to prove how he's underrated in the ring (since he's been delivering awesome matches in both wrestling promotions over the last 5 months now).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> That first half hour


Nail it to the audience good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Whats the big deal with Moxley anyway? Though yes better than boring Reigns hes still just the number 2 guy of The Shield 😂


Good intense promos. Relies too much on the garbage indy hardcore shit in a lot of his matches unfortunately.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The winner "wolfy" the winner of the next round though, so I guess accoring to that stupid idiot Jon Moxley will "wolfy" whoever wins the next round or something 😂


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> F*ck you, KoR.
> View attachment 124525


If I was booker, I would put makeup on his face and making him someone's annoying freakish lackey with saliva coming out of his mouth.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Other than the womens stuff, the wrestling was fine on the show. Big debut in Ospreay. Some predictable booking but it was always going to be Moxley vs Tanahashi.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Loved Mox vs KoR, PAC vs Buddy and Billy GOAT's surprise appearance. Hangman vs Finlay was decent. The battle royale was too long and I don't like 99% of them anyway. The women's match was brutally awful. A lot of the stuff in between matches also seemed off and messy at times. I didn't think it was nearly as bad as some here and there have been much worse Dynamite's than this before. At least this had some good in-ring stuff to offset some of the bad out-of-ring stuff. I enjoy seeing fresh talents from New Japan and elsewhere in AEW. That alternative feel is what drew me to it, not signing half of NXT.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well............ Yeah


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Good intense promos. Relies too much on the garbage indy hardcore shit in a lot of his matches unfortunately.


He also lacks the charisma Seth has.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If they hold over 900K against the finals with that last hour that's some impressive shit.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lol first comment in 5 years.


It apparently takes an utterly exceptional show one way or the other to bring my old ass out of retirement. Congratulations, Mr. Khan. I figured it would be you, but for the exact opposite reason.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> F*ck you, KoR.
> View attachment 124525


F*ck King of the Ring? Yeah totally! Screw King of the Ring! 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone knows what happened to Orange Cassidy (one of only two people to defeat Adam Cole). He didn’t even show for the battle royale


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> F*ck King of the Ring? Yeah totally! Screw King of the Ring! 😂


Fun fact: Taz was considered to win it once. They even had a picture of him with the crown.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

redban said:


> Anyone knows what happened to Orange Cassidy (one of only two people to defeat Adam Cole). He didn’t even show for the battle royale


Injured i think


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Tony out of his mind jerking off to this backstage.


Tony's not high enough. Shame. He didnt get enough.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That Thunder Rosa match was terrible and actually it wasnt because of Thunder Rosa, it was because her opponent was just terrible 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Marina is pretty much just Brooklyn Von Braun from WWE2k20 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A downgrade from last week as an overall show, but it was alright I guess. Mox/KOR and Buddy/PAC were both great, and the battle royal was mostly fun stuff. Page was alright with Finlay, but I REALLY don't want him and Cole anywhere involved with one another. That triple threat tag ladder match sounds mental, but FFS they are gonna kill Jeff at this rate.

Didn't get KOR winning the battle royal though, feel like it should have been either somebody who could have believably beaten Moxley or had a history like a Darby or Eddie, or throw Starks into that spot and let him shine. Shafir getting a random title shot is odd too. Loved Osperay and co. coming out, but maybe just a little video package highlighting Osperay would have been good. The Atlantic title thing is cool, but do we really need another singles belt?


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

ok I'm giving this a chance and this was a total letdown from last week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There are only 2 women's matches a week. Let's never use one on Marina Shafir again. We can just forget the Rosa+Storm vs Shafir+partner tag match they set up. I won't mind the continuity break


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This week's show felt like it came back to earth compared to last week. Last week AEW had 3 straight shows in big arenas with big crowds.

This week they're back to normal and the same energy didn't feel like it was there for most of the show. Really only the main event felt like it really exciting towards the end.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> There are only 2 women's matches a week. Let's never use one on Marina Shafir again. We can just forget the Rosa+Storm vs Shafir+partner tag match they set up. I won't mind the continuity break


Dont tell me they are gonna sign that other one with the giraffe neck 💀


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 124527
> 
> View attachment 124528
> 
> View attachment 124529


He couldn’t even find the hard cam


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 124527
> 
> View attachment 124528
> 
> View attachment 124529


Its Jake Paul 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> He couldn’t even find the hard cam


NJPW doesn't use hardcams. 

The camera guys find the wrestlers, instead of the wrestlers having to find the cameras. 

From watching a ton of NJPW, honestly their camera work using this style is significantly better.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

House of Black just looks like Sanity with Aleister Black and Buddy Murphy in it 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Anyone knows what happened to Orange Cassidy (one of only two people to defeat Adam Cole). He didn’t even show for the battle royale


Hopefully relegated to YouTube which is still more than that good deserves.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine having all the hype around MJF and him peaking the rating last week, and then you capitalize on the possibilty of new or lapsed people tuning in and you put on...that show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 124527
> 
> View attachment 124528
> 
> View attachment 124529


Def has the Jake Paul heel charisma


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine having all the hype around MJF and him peaking the rating last week, and then you capitalize on the possibilty of new or lapsed people tuning in and you put on...that show.


Very good point.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine having all the hype around MJF and him peaking the rating last week, and then you capitalize on the possibilty of new or lapsed people tuning in and you put on...that show.


new or lapsed people are watching NBA tonight


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Def has the Jake Paul heel charisma


Shows more charisma without saying a word than a majority of the roster


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> new or lapsed people are watching NBA tonight


Yeah, I mean that is a fair point, but they did not have to put on the drizzling shits either.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If you don’t want to watch New Japan angles, come back in July.

This month is about promoting matches most never thought they’d be able to see.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

redban said:


> new or lapsed people are watching NBA tonight


Doesn’t mean you should completely phone it in. Why not continually put out the best product possible regardless of what the NBA or NHL is doing ?


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a newfound appreciation for that women's fatal 4-way match on Raw after watching Shafir vs Rosa tonight. Yikes was that bad.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine having all the hype around MJF and him peaking the rating last week, and then you capitalize on the possibilty of new or lapsed people tuning in and you put on...that show.


Mate, it's infuriating. This is the 3rd time they've shown their incompetence. Sting debuts along with Omega winning the title, AEW gets buzz, they put on a terrible follow up show. Bryan debuts after Punk, buzz is through the roof, they put on a terrible follow up show. MJF brings in some buzz, they put on a terrible follow up show.

They need someone with a proper clue in charge as much as Adam Cole needs a booster seat at the dining room table.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> Doesn’t mean you should completely phone it in. Why not continually put out the best product possible regardless of what the NBA or NHL is doing ?


Why give away a premier match that most wont see?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> That first half hour


Although if Peg Bundy was in front of me I certainly wouldn't be reaching for the remote.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Why push KOR so fucking much? Sure good wrestler but he has zero charisma.


Sure, a guy like Kyle O'Reilly who has a solid fanbase, who is able to get some heat, and who is capable of getting various crowds invested into his thrilling wrestling matches has 'zero' charisma.

Yea, I don't think so.

Edit:

Tony Khan made the right decision booking O'Reilly to win the Battle Royal btw


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I just change the channel to AEW and saw Ospreay I thought he was one of those Paul brothers lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Mate, it's infuriating. This is the 3rd time they've shown their incompetence. Sting debuts along with Omega winning the title, AEW gets buzz, they put on a terrible follow up show. Bryan debuts after Punk, buzz is through the roof, they put on a terrible follow up show. MJF brings in some buzz, they put on a terrible follow up show.
> 
> They need someone with a proper clue in charge as much as Adam Cole needs a booster seat at the dining room table.


I know, follow up that good segment with a ten man match with no rules!


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I like O'Reilly just fine. But he is a tag team or a midcard guy for me. Not sure why he beat Darby or won the BR. That's an overpush imo.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Randy Lahey said:


> Why give away a premier match that most wont see?


If you don't make the effort it creates a culture of why would I tune in. It devalues your product and thee talent imo. Bowing to other shows makes the product look weak and inferior. Worst case people will record one or the other. If fans know AEW will be half arsed why would the bother recording it. Might as well skip.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine having all the hype around MJF and him peaking the rating last week, and then you capitalize on the possibilty of new or lapsed people tuning in and you put on...that show.


Nah, the show was pretty good, and that (excellent) main event overdelivered


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tobiyama said:


> he is a tag team or a midcard guy for me. Not sure why he beat Darby or won the BR. That's an overpush imo.


As overpushed as the other Undisputed POS.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the show was pretty good, and that (excellent) main event overdelivered


Take the L this week. It was the worst Dynamite since Punk and Danielson showed up last year. Hopefully they regain their momentum next week and go a week without introducing a new belt.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Adam Cole is about to ruin the Okada/Hangman match.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Why give away a premier match that most wont see?


Because you have a significant amount of fans still watching your product. Regardless of what else is going on on TV, AEW is usually in that +/- 150K (of a million). The show is going to do north of 850K. I’d say for those fans that are watching and/or switching back and forth, they should see a respectable show. 

It’ll lead into the next week(s) as well. When your product feels like it’s must see and can’t miss, people will find a way to catch it. You lose fans when you phone it in — regardless of the reasoning. The fans that did show up or tune it shouldn’t feel shortchanged.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Who cares about Ospreay. Another no name from NJPW 🥱


Yep, Will Ospreay (who's like the 5th or 6th biggest star from NJPW atm) is a 'no-name.'


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Take the L this week. It was the worst Dynamite since Punk and Danielson showed up last year. Hopefully they regain their momentum next week and go a week without introducing a new belt.


Nah, I won't at all since I genuinely enjoyed tonight's episode overall.

The overall product is still really good/entertaining, and that's without several of their top stars being present on the show too; which is fairly impressive (but not surprising due to their stacked roster).


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I won't at all since I genuinely enjoyed tonight's episode overall.
> 
> The overall product is still really good/entertaining, and that's without several of their top stars being present on the show too; which is fairly impressive (but not surprising due to their stacked roster).


Yeah, but I think you would like anything they put on TV as long as it did not feature Reigns. I kind of want AEW to sign him just to see the reaction


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, but I think you would like anything they put on TV as long as it did not feature Reigns. I kind of want AEW to sign him just to see the reaction


No joke, but THAT one move would honestly kill most of my interest for this product.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> No joke, but THAT one move would honestly kill most of my interest for this product.


I believe you and am glad to see you...ACKNOWLEDGE that to be the case


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Another excellent “Dynamite”! A few assorted thoughts:

1. The battle royal was fun. Seeing the wrestlers in the ring, I keep thinking about the endless amount of cool matchups that we’ve yet to see.

2. I was thrilled that Kyle O’Reilly won the battle royal. I was one of the first in this forum to openly hope that he would join AEW, and he has not disappointed. I love his wrestling style.

3. As expected, the PAC-Matthews match was great. And that All-Atlantic belt is beautiful. I predict a PAC/Miro/Black/Kenta four-way at “Forbidden Door.”

4. I remember in AEW’s early days, some people said there’s no way NJPW would work with AEW. Ha ha ha! Will Ospreay!!!

5. The “Forbidden Door” card is starting to shape up, but I wonder: Will there be a women’s match on the show? Will Stardom send over a wrestler or two?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> No joke, but THAT one move would honestly kill most of my interest for this product.


TK would probably have Adam Cole go over him LOL


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

AEW sure love pushing wrestlers oozing with charisma and fantastic mic skills....Kyle fucking O'Reily 😂😂😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> TK would probably have Adam Cole go over him LOL


Now THAT would be best for business 

Adam Cole is better than him in every department as a talent (outside of the look).


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I read through half the thread because this episode was the Troll 2 of wrestling shows. This was some stupid shit. Wardlow and none of the stars in the royale but Andrade, Kyle O wins the royale, Wardlow dismisses the interim title, you have no MJF, and I didn't even watch the main event. Wtf happened here? Did Warner write this?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It just occurred to me that Miro I believe has legit heat with PAC and they're pretty much guaranteed to meet in the 2nd round of this All-Atlantic tournament. Like I swear I heard Miro say with no hint of sarcasm that he would never work with PAC again


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> It just occurred to me that Miro I believe has legit heat with PAC and they're pretty much guaranteed to meet in the 2nd round of this All-Atlantic tournament. Like I swear I heard Miro say with no hint of sarcasm that he would never work with PAC again


I don’t think there will be a second round. Every winner will advance to a four-way match at “Forbidden Door” for the All-Atlantic title.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Some quick thoughts 

1. Okay Tony we get it, kyle is your pet project. He was also hunter's and Jim cornettes and gabes. They failed you will too.

2. This new title seems pointless. Match was solid.

3. As promised if Aussie open debuted SQUEEEEE!!!!! The best talent Australia has ever produced.

4. Wardlow vs sky interests me only if sky dies.

5. Stop trying to make Roderick strongs wife.....strong. she blows and not in the fun way.

6. I skipped the main event cause it was a foregone conclusion


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Those "holy shit" chants for Will Ospreay's AEW debut were real:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KOR is the WWE Diva of AEW. No way he´s not sleeping with TK. Only logical explanation.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ospreay looked happy as a motherfucker to be in AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bullet Club will be ruining the Okada/Page match, and Kenneth is making the save to leave fans with the visual of Kenny first standing opposite Page after their match, then his attention turning to Okada.

Don’t mess this up, Tony.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Better picks to win the Battle Royal:

Jericho
Wardlow
Malakai
Eddie
Adam Page
Darby
Sammy
Bryan
Miro
Brian Cage
Samoa Joe
Ethan Page
Ricky Starts
Hobbs
Sting(are they ever gonna capitalize on the few single matches he has left and try to draw some damn money Money?)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Pizza is in the oven. Let’s go Tony Khan, you fucking madman, give us a legendary night of wrestling.


lol, I wish I could go back in time and warn you how much you’ll hate it xD


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh yeah Dave finlays kid did alright


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I really enjoyed it.

I was open minded about who wins the Battle Royale as I didn't think there was a wrong answer, but secretly I was rooting for Kyle O'Riley so I was pleasantly surprised with the outcome. 

Would Kyle, Dax, Takeshita or any of the other workers that have been performing very well in 2022 beat Mox? No, but they're all capable of getting themselves over in the process and AEW had a major problem with building legitimate challengers for Adam Page. Letting somebody new win the battle royale that can get over despite losing is a good way of doing that.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tony Khan needs to get a grip.

He's got the roster for a good show. Why won't he put one on? Dreadful again.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Show was trash


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

God awful episode of Dynamite across the board, even by normal standards.

Kyle O'Reilly won the mens contendership rumble?  oh man. Great booking there! I'd hope this means Moxley is winning the belt again, cause O'Reilly is about as boring jobber as it comes, and no one but AEW diehards gives a fuck about the NJPW guys.

Great, the Kenny Omega cosplayer is now doing stuff with AEW. Hoping the relationship with Ospreay is short term.

Marina Shafir back on tv after how many months in a match against the champ 

Toni Storm vs Britt Baker for the womens title was a print money moment, Toni Storm vs Rosa is a course correction moment. Get the belt off Rosa asap and onto a real talent that can carry the division.

Red Velvet vs Kris Statlander should be an excellent match. Looking forward to it, though I'd rather see Athena vs Red Velvet.

Yep, Moxley winning was predictable and the correct choice. Still boring af though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

my review


skipped large parts of the BR, basically just to see the Joker and the last 3. I hate battle royals. KOR winning was the shits
Hangman v Finlay = good
Billy coming out = good
Wardlow coming after the TNT title = good
Pac v Buddy = good
Women's match I skipped cause I'm not dumb
Main event I did other stuff until the last 4 min, cause I knew Mox was winning and I didn't want to see more KOR

all in all, generic 6 out of 10?

loved the NJPW x AEW stuff though, so Forbidden Door is shaping up


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my review
> 
> 
> skipped large parts of the BR, basically just to see the Joker and the last 3. I hate battle royals. KOR winning was the shits
> ...


I'm surprised you're not a fan of AEW Kyle O'Riley. In terms of matches in 2022 I think there's a case to suggest he's the second most consistently good performer behind Dax Harwood.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Wish they push charismatic guys like Ricky Starks or Swerve Strickland instead of KOR.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> I'm surprised you're not a fan of AEW Kyle O'Riley. In terms of matches in 2022 I think there's a case to suggest he's the second most consistently good performer behind Dax Harwood.


I dunno... I can see the appeal

and he's the sort of guy i SHOULD like

but I'm not a fan of the Undisputed Era being an AEW unit - it feels too much that I'm forced to watch something I actively avoided in NXT

so, he is kinda sullied by association - if that makes sense?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I dunno... I can see the appeal
> 
> and he's the sort of guy i SHOULD like
> 
> ...


Yeah it does. They've all got a long way to go before they get rid of the NXT stink.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Murphy vs Pac what a phenomenal match between the two. Pac always been a favorite of mine and Murphy has been underrated to me. Now not gonna lie didn’t like him with Blake because it seemed off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DUD said:


> Yeah it does. They've all got a long way to go before they get rid of the NXT stink.


I don't think the UE will ever be able to disassociate themselves from NXT. They dominated that company and were synonymous with it. This is why I can't warm to them as a unit anymore, as I'm against the 'alternative' rehashing stuff. I'd like to see the three of them split, and that includes reDRagon who have had a great run over the years but Fish is getting older (45) and KoR is still quite young.

Cole = Elite or solo
Kyle = BCC
Bobby = Dark/undercard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I don't think the UE will ever be able to disassociate themselves from NXT. They dominated that company and were synonymous with it. This is why I can't warm to them as a unit anymore, as I'm against the 'alternative' rehashing stuff. I'd like to see the three of them split, and that includes reDRagon who have had a great run over the years but Fish is getting older (45) and KoR is still quite young.
> 
> Cole = Elite or solo
> Kyle = BCC
> Bobby = Dark/undercard


I think I can get behind ReDragon on ROH, split away from Cole

and I can live with Cole in TNT level - he's good. Just not good enough to be pushed on the main


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Definitely a weaker Dynamite than the previous weeks and if ever there was a show that was just thrown together due to injuries in the last week this was it but there were still _some _positives.

I thought PAC vs. Murphy was good. I can see Wardlow destroying Sky and having a solid TNT title run and then Miro winning the All-Atlantic Title and also having a solid run whilst neither of them cross paths. Moxley will be a worthy interim champion. I don't think he's missed since he's come back from rehab. Thought his match was a great TV match and I know him and Tanahashi will tear the roof down at Forbidden Door. I'm glad Moxley seems to finally be getting his run with fans around.

Some of the things I didn't like:

I simply just don't like the casino battle royale concept. For me, it just doesn't work. Maybe if they expanded on it a little bit, showed us the guys in the back drawing their cards, perhaps gambling their deck away to get a better position in the battle royale, showing us the joker etc to prevent excitement every time, I'd like it a bit more but I think I'd genuinely rather just a count down battle royale. Yes, it's very Royal Rumble, but it's just a lot better.

I didn't like the fact Kyle O'Reilly won either. I actually think he's fine in the ring, gives off a "We've got Bryan Danielson at home" type vibe. However, I just don't care for him. I don't quite understand what Khan sees in the Undisputed Elite or why they're so heavily featured every single week but everytime they're on screen, I just find myself looking at my phone. He was fine in the main event, which I _did _enjoy but going forward, just have him and Fish in tag team action please.

Still don't care for the women's division either.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Don’t mess this up, Tony.


He will.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Thrown together show, crappy audio, some good stuff in there but bit unorganized.
The main event was great, you guys should have given it a shot. By far the best thing of the show.

Never liked KOR because he's so quirky but that boy can fucking wrestle.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

3venflow said:


> I don't think the UE will ever be able to disassociate themselves from NXT. They dominated that company and were synonymous with it. This is why I can't warm to them as a unit anymore, as I'm against the 'alternative' rehashing stuff. I'd like to see the three of them split, and that includes reDRagon who have had a great run over the years but Fish is getting older (45) and KoR is still quite young.
> 
> Cole = Elite or solo
> Kyle = BCC
> Bobby = Dark/undercard


Yeah, it would definitely be easier for them all to gain there own identity separately as opposed to a collective. Thankfully for Kyle he's signed for five years.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Thrown together show, crappy audio, some good stuff in there but bit unorganized.
> The main event was great, you guys should have given it a shot. By far the best thing of the show.
> 
> Never liked KOR because he's so quirky but that boy can fucking wrestle.


Still think KoR would've been a better option than Cole for the Owen. That could have been his persona, a Canadian doing the Owen Hart slammy thing with the Owen belt. 'The Owen Cup winning Kyle O'Reilly'.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Overall, I thought this was an overall very strong episode. Very match heavy, but all the matches were good-to-great, so that didn't bother me. I like Wardlow going after the TNT Title. Not sure I get why we need yet another singles belt when we know the Trios are coming, and there's still no women's tag championship at all.

KOR winning the battle royal seemed like a questionable decision. He's still mainly a tag team guy, and while a great worker, hasn't been pushed as a top singles contender. Seemed like this was a missed opportunity to elevate someone with more long-term upside like Takeshita, Hobbs, Starks, Andrade, Swerve, etc.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Battle royale was meh.

I don't really like the eliminators series, we all know it will be Mox vs Tanahashi with Mox winning at FD. It's all way too predictable to add more layers to it that are just as predictable isn't ideal.

If it wasn't predictable enough, Kyle O Reilly won the battle royale.. like he stands a chance against Mox.

Hangman/Cole promo was best segment for me.

Osprey showing up was cool.

I like the all Atlantic title, looks really good. Pac must be winning it. Second choice is Miro.

Pac vs Mathews was the MOTN for me. 

Really looking forward to Ladder tag team match next week. Jungleboy looked super confused at christian. The split is coming. Hardys are definitely winning the tag titles here.

Wardlow is going for the TNT title. Finally a worthy contender. I was expecting Ethan Page to get it from Sky. But since that's not happening, please give it to Wardlow as soon as possible. And keep Sky and Sammy away from it for a few months atleast.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A very good wrestling episode of the show, not so much storytelling. Obviously a drop off from last week but at least it didn't feel aimless.

1. Inauspicious start. I'll put it bluntly. I hated this battle royal. The camerawork was often terrible, missing big eliminations. Absolutely nobody got excited for Andrade being the final entrant and it's obvious why. None of these guys felt like real threats to Moxley. It was so obvious that Moxley would beat whoever won and Kyle O'Reilly was a very uninspired choice of winner. You mean to tell me that Keith Lee, Darby, Swerve (who at least had an angle - more on that in a moment), Andrade, Starks, Hobbs, etc. couldn't win but you had to have Kyle fucking O'Reilly win? Genius. Booker of the year!

Nevertheless, I did appreciate a couple of things about the battle royal.


Swerve's seeming heel turn and the breakup of the tag team with Keith Lee. That team felt so random.
At least a partial rehabilitation of Andrade.

2. ANOTHER FUCKING NEW CHAMPIONSHIP? 

3. The show started to get better from here. Pac vs. Buddy was good and at least sets up another match in the tournament in Black vs. Penta.

4. Advertising a Trent announcement was a bad way to start this. Seriously, who cares? But at least they brought in FTR quick and then Ospray and crew. I never saw a match of his, but at least he looks good.

5. Hangman vs. Finlay was good and I liked how he went after Okada. But then of course who do we need to be part of this that didn't need to be? Adam fucking Cole, of course. Are they seriously going to renew this feud? It was a dud. Seriously. Why?

6. Wardlow promo did its job. I liked how they at least tried to give him a story reason for not being in the battle royal, even if that story reason didn't make sense. Wardlow...being the interim champion means you get the chance to beat Punk. That's the point. But at least he made his intentions clear and gave us a reason to invest in his story from here. Wardlow vs. American Top Team should at least be fun. Better yet, his promo echoed the thoughts that most of us have about the TNT title. As someone said here - if Wardlow can't save the TNT title, no one can. He'll win it. We'll see what he does in this feud and with it. And the match with him vs. the 20 security guards should be a ton of fun and a great way to keep him hot.

7. Thunder Rosa vs. Marina Shafir was better than I thought it would be, but I must confess I didn't pay too much attention to this one.

8. Main event was a very good wrestling match but it lacked a crucial element of tension, so it was a bunch of well-executed moves but without the dramatic backdrop. Again, nobody believed that O'Reilly was going to win here. And that's the point. He didn't belong in that match. Tony's hard-on for Cole is at least understandable. I will never understand his hard-on for O'Reilly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I like Takeshita.  He tried to make me care. The Japanese always bring their wrestling storylines to social media to make you feel something. They don't ignore what happened for 6 days and say "WATCH DYNAMITE!" like robots.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534711609435774978*


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

That was a very boring battle royal. The joker was Andrade? Was he gone?
Another worthless title? Why?
PAC vs Matthews was a good match.
Why did they give Trent a mic? I don't care for NJPW.
I skipped the Page match.
Wardlow will destroy Sky, so that's good.
So they have Shafir, who is supposed to be badass to lose again on tv. I know she issn't good, but why not build her up? Nobody want's to watch Dark. 
The main event was decent. Mox winning was obvious.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If this were a UFC interim title, they would've had the #1 contender (Jon Moxley) face the former champion (Adam Page) for the interim title. 

That would be way cleaner and better than what we got. Plus, Hangman could afford to lose because he's already at the back of the line. And then we can skip the awkward battle royal and Wardlow promo. Also, this match would kick ass


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Pac vs Buddy was good and Ospreay debuting was a nice surprise. Everything else felt blah. It's starting to get too predictable.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Geeee said:


> If this were a UFC interim title, they would've had the #1 contender (Jon Moxley) face the former champion (Adam Page) for the interim title.
> 
> That would be way cleaner and better than what we got. Plus, Hangman could afford to lose because he's already at the back of the line. And then we can skip the awkward battle royal and Wardlow promo. Also, this match would kick ass


Would have much rather had Hangman vs Moxley


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 124577
> 
> View attachment 124576
> 
> View attachment 124575


A gift for Khan. It looks like he’d appreciate it.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

> >Battle Royal qualifier for the Interim Title


I'm not a big fan of battle royals. There's few good ones. There's too many people in the ring so they can't do a lot. I don't think the casino part adds anything to it either except more confusion.I don't know why anyone would think that starting a show off with a near 25 minute battle royale would be a good idea, but that's what AEW did. I was so bored by this that I didn't even finish watching it.

They didn't really explain how you gained entry into this thing and it's bizarre that multiple people wouldn't want in this, since winning it can lead to a match that can lead to an interim title shot. On second thought, maybe they realized how stupid and convoluted this weird tournament was and opted out.

Kyle O'Reilly won this for some reason. Why? I don't know. There were a lot of better options. Let Dante Martin win. Let Hobbs or Ricky Starks win. Let Jungle Boy, Rey Fenix or John Silver win. Let Swerve win. It's not a huge deal, but I think those guys would have all benefited.



> >All-Atlantic Title Introduction


Does Tony think Japan and China are in the Atlantic?

AEW has a ton of titles right now. We have the World Title, the TNT title, the FTW Title, the ROH World Title, the ROH TV Title and the ROH Pure Title plus Cole has the Owen Hart Tournament Title, which is more of a trophy. Surely one of those could have been used for this instead? 

We don't know fully know what this title is supposed to be yet, but if it's supposed to be a title for overseas wrestlers, that's a flawed concept. It'll be up to other promoters to build it up, which won't be good and it'll involve wrestlers who aren't AEW wrestlers. It will run into issues with wrestlers schedules not coordinating and there will be issues with people not wanting or not being able to lose to others.

The title is already off to a bad start. We have this rankings system, yet the highest ranked guys didn't want anything to do with this. Why would some of the bigger AEW names not want this title? Titles give you more fame and money, right? We were never told how qualification worked for this either which didn't help things.



> >Buddy Matthews vs Pac


We already talked about the issues with how you qualify or get selected for this. I didn't think this was too good. It continues the HoB vs Death Triangle feud that won't end and for some reason, these guys were moving really slow. The crowd was also oddly alternating between "fight forever" and silence.



> >Trent Beretta segment


Trent wants a rematch with FTR since their last match ended in interference. FTR comes out and agrees. Will Osperay then comes out. Nobody outside of the IWC knows who he is and it didn't get a great pop. Now look, I'm a hardcore fan. I've seen a ton of NJPW this year and I've seen hundreds of shows this year. I have no idea who Aussie Open is. I've heard of them because their name sounds like a tennis tournament, but if I don't know who they are, there's 0 chance many others do. They have them and Aaron Henare beat up Trent and FTR. Just like Osperay and Finlay later on this show and just like Khan prior, there's basically no explanation on any of these guys and it does not put these people over as a big deal.



> >Hangman Page vs David Finlay


Nobody knows who Finlay is in the US. Having him job on his AEW debut cold with no video package does little to make people think this guy is important. I didn't think it was bad, but it didn't accomplish much.

Page then does a promo after. He complains about not being in the battle royale, which is a legit criticism. He didn't even bother to complain about not being in the All-Atlantic tournament though. Page says he wants the IWGP title. Well, I'm sure Honma does too. Cole says he should get a shot instead of him because he won the Owen Hart Tournament, which is fair. It sounds like there's going to be a three way at Double or Nothing which isn't something to get excited about.



> >Thunder Rosa interview


Rosa issues an open challenge. Why she needs to do this when we have a rankings system is beyond me. Marina Shafir pops in and accepts.



> >Wardlow interview


Wardlow immediately buries the Interim Title Tournament and buries the All-Atlantic Tournament by not even mentioning it. He doesn't want to be in the Interim Title Tournament because Punk is champ and he wants to beat him directly instead. It's hard to blame him for not wanting to skip the battle royale, a Mox match and a match against Tana/Goto when he could just ask for it directly. Someone should have told all those morons in the tournament that they could do that instead. Wardlow then after not wanting the Interim Title or the All-Atlantic title, says he wants Sky's TNT Title in a bizarre twist.

We then cut to Mark Sterling. Mark basically offers Wardlow the chance to either fight in court over him beating up security or for Wardlow to fight 20 security guys in a match. Neither option sounds particularly interesting.



> >Bucks/Jurassic Express/Hardy Boys segment


Again, it's a good thing we have this ranking system when nobody uses it to decide opponents.



> >Marina Shafir vs Thunder Rosa


This was about as good as it sounds. They zoomed in at one point and you could see about a dozen people heading to the bathroom. Rosa wins in a sloppy stinker then teases a feud with Toni Storm after.



> >Excalibur card rundown


I never liked these and had to comment on it this week. Excalibur had so much to run down that he had to take a breather during it. These segments suck. Stop doing them. There's too many matches and they are run through so fast that you can't remember them all. There's no problem with going down future cards, but give it more than 30 seconds.



> >Kyle O'Reilly vs Jon Moxley


We knew Kyle wouldn't win here and he didn't. It was a decent match, but not really the best call after a show like this.

Overall thoughts: One of the worst episodes of Dynamite in some time. It started off cold with a long battle royal and there were just endless logic and booking issues on this show. This show was a total disaster.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Takeshita's tweet is interesting. Sounds like a match with Eddie Kingston could be coming down the line. Will also be interesting to see if he actually teams up with someone to take on Team Taz. Not sure if teaming with Swerve and Glory makes sense.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Moonlight_drive said:


> That was a very boring battle royal. The joker was Andrade? Was he gone?
> Another worthless title? Why?
> PAC vs Matthews was a good match.
> Why did they give Trent a mic? I don't care for NJPW.
> ...


Andrade has been on his honeymoon, so yes, he was gone.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Andrade has been on his honeymoon, so yes, he was gone.


I did not notice that.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Geeee said:


> If this were a UFC interim title, they would've had the #1 contender (Jon Moxley) face the former champion (Adam Page) for the interim title.
> 
> That would be way cleaner and better than what we got. Plus, Hangman could afford to lose because he's already at the back of the line. And then we can skip the awkward battle royal and Wardlow promo. Also, this match would kick ass


The battle royal was sorely lacking in star power and meaningful talent. You didn’t believe any of those guys would beat Moxley or even should be in the main event. And then after Kyle (of all people) wins, the next segments have Wardlow and Page and even Adam Cole in it — some names at least, that people would’ve bought. 

Agreed on the Page idea, I had the same thought last night.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I enjoyed this week’s show overall more than last week’s. Aside from the Debacle Royal and some pretty weak yap segments, there was some good wrestling. Even the women’s match wasn’t totally awful, though I’d like someone to explain how Shafir gets a title shot so soon and being mostly terrible in the ring. I did roll my eyes at KOR winning the battle royal, but then he probably makes the most sense to feed to Mox, and that ended up being a decent match. PAC v Matthews might have been MOTN, with Page v Finlay a close second. Mox v KOR was good, but - does every match have to have the trading chops spot? It now takes away any shot of me believing it’s a fight, because they do it in every fucking match, sometimes several times. It’s right up there with superkick spam parties. 

Big thumbs up: no DMD. But I guess we get to make up for that on Friday.

Thumbs down: the increasing tendency to add even more dueling announcers to the already overcrowded table, especially when one of them is Cole. I still can’t figure out what everybody’s obsession is with that dweeb. I also can’t understand the attraction of a committee of announcers yelling over each other and trying to get heat while there’s a match going on. 

Thumbs way, way down: whoever ok’d the acclaimed asses to do an EXTENDED version of their already obnoxious entrance rap and screaming bullshit WHILE THERE’S A MATCH GOING ON involving half the roster. Big time head-scratcher there. 

Overall: 7.5/10


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Undisputed Era being shoved down our throats. On the show nearly every week is really pissing me off more and more.

Bad decision KOR winning the battle royale.

Overall it was a very average show compared to the very good one from last week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

*=







+







*


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Mox v KOR was good, but - does every match have to have the trading chops spot? It now takes away any shot of me believing it’s a fight, because they do it in every fucking match, sometimes several times. It’s right up there with superkick spam parties


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The final attendance for Dynamite was 4,357 according to WrestleTix. They added 400+ fans since the lastr visit, which itself added 200+ fans from the first visit.

*AEW Dynamite
Wed • Jun 08 • 6:00 PM
Cable Dahmer Arena, Independence, MO*

Tickets Distributed => 4,357 (90%)

Previous times at this building:

February 26th, 2020: 3,700
November 3rd, 2021: 3,914


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

battle royal was shit. no one cared about kyle o'reilly winning and it was predictable moxley was going to win in the main event.

wardlow's promo made no sense. why doesn't he just go for the interim title and then challenge punk ?? that promo just told us that the interm title means nothing. wardlow being the next TNT champion is the right choice.

disappointed that JAS wasn't on the show

didn't care for pac vs buddy matthews. buddy is another game changer who they debuted and then did nothing with.

new belt looks shit but if it gives more guys on the roster who aren't being used properly more angles and TV time then it's a good addition to the show. they need to get all the ROH titles off the show.

overall, one of the worst episodes of dynamite i've ever watched. the shows have went really downhill in these last few months.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Re-reading this thread and laughing my ass off. I love you guys. Hail to the non-Atlantic Atlantic title!


----------



## grumpygrumpalot (Nov 21, 2016)

Right as Trent started to talk about the tag match I had hopes that Cobb would show up.

Got Osprey instead. Not what I wanted, but awesome as well.
Forbidden Door ppv looks more and more stacked.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

That Wardlow promo was really terrible content and whoever wrote that should be fired.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've been saying nothing but positive things about AEW for almost 2 years. Dynamite has been amazing for a long time IMO.

But this week wasn't just horrible... it was off-putting and insulting due to multiple, insanely low IQ decisions shocking me one after another.

I literally couldn't believe what I was watching.

Was Tony sick this week? Does he have covid or something? I'll understand if he's sick.

I hope someone else put together this random, illogical garbage, because if Tony is responsible for this, it's a very bad sign for AEW's future. Yes, it was _that_ bad...

Check my posting history, I haven't been negative on AEW in almost 2 years - this company better have a serious reflection on why this episode was as bad as it was.

However, even though they've fallen on their face massively this week, it's their attitude on the rebound that will tell me whether AEW will succeed.

I really hope they're not being defensive or oblivious about all the criticism from this week's episode.

The future of the company hangs on Tony Kahn's attitude this week IMO. I really hope they have a serious reflection and correct course.



The Definition of Technician said:


> That Wardlow promo was really terrible content and whoever wrote that should be fired.


I know, right. How does that even make air?

Maybe Tony shouldn't be working 3 different jobs and treating AEW like a weekend hobby.

It's easy to see how this happened. They just wanted any old excuse to get Wardlow out of title contention.

It wasn't just lazy, it was disrespectful to the fans who have invested in this company and these characters for a few years now.

I'm sure the end point makes sense, but you can't be so dismissive and haphazard about _how_ the character gets there.

The story _is_ the journey! You don't just book an end point and then put no effort into the journey.

Eventually, Tony needs to become a full-time owner of AEW if he wants this thing to succeed.

Vince McMahon has his flaws, but at least he works 20 hours a day on his company. AEW has no work ethic by comparison. Sometimes you don't notice it, but when there's a problem - you do. When there's an injury to the top guy, they simply aren't capable of putting in the time necessary to find logical solutions to all the problems that result, because AEW is just a part-time company.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> That Wardlow promo was really terrible content and whoever wrote that should be fired.


AEW doesn’t have promo writers or scripted promos. You’re thinking of WWE


----------

